# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ηλικιωμένος γκρίζος αφρικάνικος.

## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα
μπαινω κατευθειαν στο θεμα γιατι θα γραψω αρκετα και θα σας κουρασω.

το 1986 ενας που δε θα τον σχολιασω (ναυτικος στο επαγγελμα) εφερε ενα αφρικανικο γκριζο παπαγαλο. Ειναι temneh.ο παπαγαλος δοθηκε σε ενα θειο μου και τελικα κατεληξε σε εμας υστερα απο λιγες μερες. Ο ρικος ηταν πολυ αγριος . Μας ειπαν οτι ηταν μικρος σε ηλικια. Πιστευω οτι δε γεννηθηκε σε κλουβι. Μαλλον καποιος ηλιθιος αφρικανος τον απομακρυνε απο την οικογενεια του. 

Με τον παπαγαλο ασχολουμασταν αρκετα αλλα δυστυχως μονο μεσα απο το κλουβι του. 
Πριν απο 10 χρονια εχασα τη μητερα μου. Ο πατερας μου ειναι μεγαλης ηλικιας και αυτο που διαπιστωσα δυστυχως αργα, ειναι οτι δεν ασχολειται πολυ με τον ρικο. 
Τα τελευταια χρονια μενω 3 ωρες μακρυα και δεν το καταλαβα. 
Θελω να επανορθωσω οσο γινεται. Αγορασα μεγαλο κλουβι και σκεφτομαι να το παρω στο σπιτι μου σε δυπ τρεις μηνες που θα επιστρεψω. Αυτο που βλεπω με το νεο κλουβι ειναι οτι δυσκολευεται να κινηθει. Ισως να ειναι για μεγαλυτερο πουλι. Τα σιδερα ειναι σε μεγαλη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και δε μπορει ανετα να μετακινηθει. Βεβαια ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι μια μερα μονο.

επισης φοβαται πολυ το παιχνιδι του. Του εχω παρει τρεις κρικους απο σκοινι με διαμετρο  30 εκατοστα περιπου για να ανεβαινει πανω. Δυστυχως δε πλησιαζει καθολου με αποτελεσμα να ειναι συνεχεια στην ακρη του κλουβιου. Στο παλιο κλουβι δεν ειχαμε παιχνιδια οποτε ισως γιαυτο να φοβαται

θα ηθελα να με συμβουλεψετε αν μπορειτε για τη διαταξη των ξυλων και οτι αλλο βλεπετε λαθος στο κλουβι. Επισης οτι αλλο νομιζετε.

ποσο ζουνε τελικα οι αφρικανικοι γκριζοι; εχω διαβασει απο 30 εως 70. Ειμαστε κοντα στο τελος;

σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας...

----------


## ggeorge

Συγνωμη για το δευτερο μηνυμα. Γραφω απο το κινητο και δυστυχως δε καταφερα να ανεβασω τη φωτογραφια. Θα βρισκομαι σε υπολογιστη την κυριακη το βραδυ. Οτι και να με συμβουλεψετε τοτε θα ειμαι μακρυα και θα επιστρεψω μετα απο 10 μερες... αν καποιος μπορει να την ανεβασει ας μου στειλει το μειλ του να του τη στειλω. Ευχαριστω και παλι

υγ. Τον παπαγαλο θα τον παρω στο σπιτι μου σε 2-3 μηνες που επιστρεφω.... μεχρι τοτε στον πατερα που τον ζαλιζω καθε μερα για να ασχολειται

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για το θέμα του κλουβιού και ηια το ότι είναι μαζεμένο ...
Μάλλον είναι η περίοδο προσαρμογής του στο νέο κλουβί! 
Για την ηλικία του νομίζω μόνο με εξετάσεις μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις με σιγουριά ... 
βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία να τον δούμε! 
Ξέρω πολλά μέλη πως έχουν μια αδυναμία σε αυτά τα πουλιά ...

----------


## ggeorge

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Μαλλον καταφερα να την ανεβασω. Πρεπει να ειναι 30 χρονων. Το θεμα ειναι και ποσο ζει βεβαια για να δω αν ειναι ηλικιωμενος...

ξυνεται συνεχεια. Να υποθεσω θεμα αγχους;
θα σας ανεβασω και κοντινη αλλα παιδευομαι με το κινητο

----------


## ggeorge

Κοντινη αλλα κουνημενη ηταν χθες που εγινε η μεταφορα. Ζοριστηκα λιγο αλλα τελικα μπηκε σχεδον μονος του...
. Συγνωμη για τα απανωτα μηνυματα. Παταω για διορθωση της προηγουμενης απαντησης αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω με το κινητο

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο καλησπέρα! 

Αν σκεφτείς πως οι African Grey ζουν περίπου (ίσως και λίγο παραπανώ) όσο ένας άνθρωπος, κάθε άλλο παρά ηλικιωμένο θα το λέγαμε το πουλάκι σου!!  :winky: 
Συνήθως η αρπαγή στα ιθαγενή είδη γίνεται όταν είναι πολύ μικρής ηλικίας, μέσα από φωλιές, ακόμα και αυγά κλέβουν! Άρα το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το 1986 το πουλάκι ήταν λίγων μηνων ή έστω ετών καθώς δεν γνωρίζεις που βρισκόταν πριν το πάρει το άτομο που σας τον έφερε! Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να διαπιστωθεί!
Πάντως γι' αυτό δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς! Νομίζω πως με την ανάλογη φροντίδα θα σε συντροφεύσει για αρκετά ακόμα χρόνια!

Τώρα για το καινούριο του κλουβί... σκέψου εσύ να ζούσες 30 χρόνια στο ίδιο σπίτι και ξαφνικά να μετακόμιζες κάπου με τελείως διαφορετική διαρρύθμιση και έπιπλα... δε θα σου φαινόταν λίγο περίεργα στην αρχή? Το ίδιο λοιπόν έχει πάθει και το πουλάκι σου! Δώσε του χρόνο να συνηθίσει!
Το μέγεθος του κλουβιού είναι μια χαρά για το μέγεθός του! Φαντάσου ότι ένα παρόμοιο έχω εγώ στα ρίνγνεκ μου, που είναι αρκετά μικρότερα σε μέγεθος!
Εκεί που έχεις υπερβάλλει λίγο είναι στη διαρρύθμιση με τις πατήθρες!  Έχεις βάλει πολλές σε σημεία που δε χρειάζεται! 
Θα σου ανεβάσω μία φωτογραφία από το δικό μου κλουβί να πάρεις μια ιδέα! Επίσης αν πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια σου, μπορείς να φτιάξεις πατήθρες από ξύλο σε φυσική μορφή, όπου το μη ομοιόμορφο βοηθάει στο να ακονίζουν νύχια και ράμφος, να παίζουν, να κόβουν και να ροκανίζουν! Τώρα αν δεν το έχεις με την κατασκευή υπάρχουν και στο εμπόριο τέτοιες πατήθρες!

Αυτά τα λίγα για αρχή! Διάβασε όσο μπορείς αυτούς τους 3 μήνες για το είδος για να ξέρεις περίπου τι να περιμένεις όταν τον πάρεις στο σπίτι σου και εδώ είμαστε να τα ξαναπούμε όποτε χρειαστεί!

----------


## ggeorge

Σε  ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Στειλε μου οποτε μπορεσεις μια φωτογραφια απο το κλουβι σου να παρω ιδεες...

το πιο ευχαριστο ειναι αυτο που μου εγραψες για την ηλικια του. Να σαι καλα βικυ . Θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω και  τις πατιθρες που λες

----------


## vasilis.a

μεχρι να συνηθισει το νεο κλουβι ας εχεις αρκετες πατηθρες για να κινειται μεχρι να ξεμουδιασει λιγο.αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι οτι (αν βλεπω καλα)αρχισε να μαδιεται??μηπως αυτο το ξυσιμο που λες ειναι εκδηλωση αγχους και βγαζει τα φτερα του??

----------


## ggeorge

Αυτο το φοβαμαι και εγω. Ξυνεται αρκετα αλλα καποια φτερα που λοιπουν ειναι παλια... ελπιζω απο αυριο να σταματησει...

Διαβαζω για τη διατροφη τωρα και μαλλον κανουμε τραγικα λαθη.... τον ταιζουμε ηλιοσπορους συνεχεια σαν βασικη τροφη . Και οτι τρωει ο πατερας σαν  συμπληρωμα .
Αυριο παω να αγορασω φρουτα και λαχανικα.
Τα λαχανικα τα βραζω;
Να βγαλω τα κουπακια με τους ηλιοσπορους εκτος; να σταματησω σιγα σιγα;

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας

----------


## vasilis.a

τα λαχανικα δεν θελουν βρασιμο απλα καλο πλυσιμο και καλο ειναι να δινονται στεγνα.οτι αλλαγες θα γινουν πρεπει να γινουν αργα και σταδιακα.βαλτου ηλιοσπορους και ολα τα υπολοιπα ταυτοχρονα.εχει ηδη στρεσσαριστει οποτε καλο ειναι οτι αλλαγες κανεις να γινονται σταδιακα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μια ερώτηση για τα λαχανικά .... 
Πρέπει να είναι αφυδατωμενα και απο μέσα .?

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο στο φόρουμ και μπράβο που προσπαθεις να δώσεις την εαιρία για μια καλύτερη ζωή στο πλάσμα αυτό...

Το πουλάκι όπως είπε και η Βικύ αν είναι 30 ετών δεν είναι μεγάλο, βεβαία δεν ξέρουμε ο οργανισμός του πως είναι...

Εμφανισιακά φαίνεται καλά...εχω δει ζάκο μικρότερο απο το δικό σου και είχε υπερκεράτωση και φτέρωμα χάλια απο έλειψη βιταμινών...

Οπως σου είπανε και τα παιδιά καθε αλλαγή θα πρέπει να γινει σταδιακά και κλιμακωτα ωστε να στρεσαριστει το λιγότερο δυνατό.

Σιγουρα η διατροφή είναι απο τα πρώτα που θα φροντίσεις, στην αρχή ισως παραξενευτεί αλλά σιγα σιγά θα προοσαρμοστει...

Καλή αρχή στην προσπάθεια σου και πολύ υπομονή γιατί το πουλάκι στην ηλικία των 30 ετών έχει διαμορφώσει ήδη τον χαρακτήρα του....μην ξεχνας ότι μιλάμε για ένα είδος και απίστευτη ευφυία!!!

----------


## ggeorge

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και το ενδιαφερον σας. Ηδη σημερα ειναι πιο χαλαρος και εχει περισσοτερο θαρρος μεσα στο κλουβι. 
Αυτη τη στιγμη τρωει τα λαχανικα του....

----------


## demis

Μου φαινεται πολυ γερό σκαρί! Θα ανταμειφθείς στο 10πλασιο με τη φροντίδα που είσαι σε θέση να του προσφέρεις ειμαι σίγουρος! Και μπράβο σου.

----------


## ggeorge

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου. Μια ωρα τωρα τον χαιδευα. εξω απο το κλουβι ομως το χερι. Οταν το βαζω μεσα ειναι λιγο δυστακτικος ακομα. Πιστευω οτι αυριο θα ειναι μια χαρα. Δεν κατεβαινει καθολου κατω ομως. Κανει βολτες στα πανω ξυλα μονο...
Το παιχνιδι του το εβγαλα γιατι ηταν τρομοκρατημενο. Θα του το βαλω οταν μαθει το κλουβι τελεια.... 
Να σ τε καλα και παλι. Χιλια ευχαριστω

----------


## CreCkotiels

το παιχνίδι κρέμασε το έξω ακριβώς από το κλουβί και θα το συνηθίσει !!!! :winky:

----------


## ggeorge

Αααα μαλιστα. 
Πολυ εξυπνο. Να 'σαι καλα

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ όμορφο το Ρικάκι σου,να τον χαίρεσαι !Πολλοί θα θέλαμε να έχουμε ένα ίδιο !μαζί θα γεράσετε ::

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα Γιωργο .Η Βικυ με καλυψε , ελπιζω ο Ζακο σου να πηγαινει απο το καλο στο καλυτερο !!!! Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για αυτον ειναι πανεμορφος και φενεται πως τον αγαπας πολυ  οτι και αν θελεις εμεις εδω θα σε βοηθησουμε οσο το καλυτερο δυνατο , μην φοβασε ολα θα πανε καλα απλα εχε υπομονη !! Καλο βραδυ !

----------


## ggeorge

χθες ηταν πολυ καλυτερα στο κλουβί του. Εκανε βολτες και αρχίζει και συνηθιζει. 
Εφαγε γιαουρτι με βρωμη, λαχανικα, μυλο και ηλιοσπορους και φυστικια....
Σιγα σιγα θα ελαττωνουμε τους ηλιοσπορους

Του εβαλα ενα μικρο παιχνιδακι και σιγα σιγα πλησιαζει. Το μεγαλο ειναι οπως μου ειπατε κοντα αλλα οχι μεσα στο κλουβι....


Καλα παμε μαλλον.... 
Δυστυχως απο χθες το βραδυ εφυγα και θα επιστρεψω σε 15 μερες. Εχω πριξει τοσο τον πατερα μου ομως που νομιζω οτι θα ασχολείται παραπανω.... 
Ετσι και αλλιως η αλλαγη και μονο με το κλουβι και το φαγητο είναι μεγαλη. Νομιζω οτι κατι καναμε
Χιλια ευχαριστω και παλι!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν ξερω αν κάνουν τα γαλακτοκομικά στους παπαγάλους !!!
Δες εδώ Γιώργο τί επιτρέπεται και τί όχι ...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ι-τι-όχι

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα . Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. 
Καπου είχα διαβασει οτι δεν κανει εκτος απο γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων.
Να το κοψω λετε;

edit. Τελικα και αυτο το λινκ το λεει χωρις να αναφερει τα χαμηλα λιπαρα  :Happy0187:

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Μια χαρα παει ο παπαγαλος. Εχει μαθει το κλουβι πολυ καλα και ειναι ολο βολτες. Του εχω κρεμασει παιχνιδακια και ασχολειται οταν λειπω... τα σπορακια δεν αποχωριζεται μονο. Και δεν τρωει τα πελλετ. Μαλιστα τσαντιζεται οταν του βαζω και τα πεταει ενα ενα απο το κουπακι του. Φασολακια τρωει αρκετα και αυγο

Μια ερωτηση. Εχω ενα κλουβι παλιο και θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω για μεταφορα και ολιγοημερη παραμονη. Ειναι λιγο σκουριασμενο. Αφου το τριψω λεω να το βαψω τουλαχιστον εκει που υπαρχει η σκουρια. Ξερει κανεις με τη σπρευ να το βαψω; κατι που να μην ειναι επιβλαβες καθως δαγκωνει τα καγκελα....

Θα φτιαξω και ενα σταντ για να τον βγαζω εκτος. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δυσκολευομαι για το μεσα εξω και θελω να μπορει να μπαινοβγαινει μονος του. Μεχρι στιγμης με ανοιχτη την πορτα δεν βγαινει απο το κλουβι. Θελω το σταντ να εχει ενα ξυλο που να μπαινει αρκετα μεσα στο κλουβι ωστε να τον βοηθησω....

----------


## blackmailer

το κλουβάκι θα χρειαστεί καλό τρίψιμο και φυσικά πέρασμα με οικολογικό και μη-τοξικό σπρευ για να μην κινδυνεύει ο φιλαράκος σου. θα μείνει πολλές μέρες εκει? πρόσεξε μήπως τα κάγκελα είναι πολύ λεπτά και τα κάνει κουταλάκι για να πετάει τα πέλλετ έξω απο το κουπάκι του!! χαχαχα

Όσον αφορά τα πέλλετ, είναι δύσκολο να μάθει ξαφνικά να τα τρώει...το ότι τρώει όμως κάποια λαχανικά είναι πολύ καλό!! δοκίμασε και άλλα λαχανικά μαζί με τα φασολάκια, μήπως έτσι καταφέρει να τα δοκιμάσει κι εκείνα. Έτσι θα μπορεί να παίρνει πολλές βιταμίνες απο εκεί...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Το κλουβι το χρησιμοποιουσαμε πριν απο 20 χρονια. Δε ξερω γιατι το αλλαξε ο πατερας μου καποια στιγμη. Δεν ειναι τεραστιο (50Χ40Χ80 περιπου) αλλα δε χωραει αλλο στο αυτοκινητο. Στο κλουβι θα μενει οταν πηγαινουμε στο χωριο. Αν παρω γρηγορα τον παπαγαλο θα ειναι για μια βδομαδα. Αν τον κρατησει λιγο ακομα ο πατερας μου (μου γκρινιαξε που θα τον παρω) θα μενει αρκετα παραπανω. Αν και δε θα του κανω το χατιρι...
Αληθεια υπαρχουν πολυβιταμινες για να μην αγχωνομαι τοσο;

----------


## blackmailer

Εδώ είσαι: 


Υπόμνημα: Πολυβιταμίνες (σκευάσματα - περιεκτικότητες – σύνθεση)

----------


## ggeorge

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Εψαξα το φορουμ (αφου ρωτησα)  :eek:  μπερδευτικα λιγο με τη δοσολογια και το τι χρειαζεται ενας γκριζος.... αλλα το διαβασα στα γρηγορα. Πιστευω να βγαλω ακρη οταν το μελετησω.... να σαι καλα.  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

εάν δεν βγάλεις άκρη με τις δοσολογίες ρωτάς να σου απαντήσει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει ακριβώς!!! περιμένουμε να μας βάλεις και φωτογραφίες του ε...

----------


## ggeorge

Οκ. Φωτογραφια προσπαθησα να βαλω αλλα δεν τα καταφερα. Απο το κινητο μεσω tapatalk το προσπαθησα αλλα δε ανεβηκε ενω εγινε σωστα η διαδικασια. Θα ανεβασω απο τον υπολογιστη καποια στιγμη.

Αν υπαρχει καποιος που εχει ρωτησει κτηνιατρο και δινει βιταμινες ας γραψει για να ακολουθξσω και εγω τις οδηγιες του...

----------


## ggeorge

Μαλλον τα καταφερα με αναβαθμιση του tapatalk. 





Ειναι απο τη μερα της αλλαγης του κλουβιου...

----------


## blackmailer

ω ρε μια παπαγαλάρα!!! είσαι ωραίος ...ευχαριστούμε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως είναι πανέμορφος και μεγάααλος!  ::

----------


## Cristina

Σκέτη γλύκα! Πάντα ήθελα ένα Zako...αχχχχ... Γιώργο, σε  ζηλεύω...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αποφάσισα τι γαμπρός κάνει για την Μοκκα μόνο ένας Africa grey ή ένας γυπαετός θα την βάλει στη θέση της! :: 
Πολύ όμορφος . Να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## ggeorge

Να στε καλα ολοι. Λετε να τον κανουμε γαμπρο; ισως και νυφη. Δε ξερω αν ειναι αρσενικος....

----------


## blackmailer

α ναι? νόμιζα ότι γνωρίζαμε το φύλο του και ήταν αρσενικός!!! Να ζητήσουμε λοιπόν μια συγγνώμη εάν είναι κοπέλα και τόσο καιρό εμείς λέμε τα δικά μας!! χαχα...την υγειά του να έχει το πουλάκι και ότι θέλει ας είναι λέω εγώ...

----------


## ggeorge

Ενα βιντεακι απο το "τερας" ...
Απο τοτε που του εβαλα τα παιχνιδια εχει ξεσαλωσει. Αλλα δεν καθεται πλεον να τον χαιδεψω τοσο ευκολα. Εχει ζωηρεψει αρκετα και με το που του βαλω χερι μεσα συνεχιζει το παιχνιδι και δαγκωνει... με εχει συνδιασει μαλλον με πιο ζωηρο παιχνιδι....
Μια φορα μου εδωσε το ποδι. Του εδωσα το χερι για να ανεβει... αλλα ηταν λαβη τσουντο. Μου το επιασε και αρχισε το παιχνιδι "δαγκωστε τον πριν ελευθερωθει"...  :cool: 


http://youtu.be/qisaUjn3-EI

----------


## xrisam

Όντως ξεσαλώνει ο κούκλος!!! Χαίρεται πολύ με τα παιχνιδάκια του!!

----------


## blackmailer

ω ρε ένας ταραξίας!!! χαχα!! πολύ θετικό ότι είναι ενεργητικός και παίζει ...έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι όσο περισσότερο απασχολούν το μυαλό τους οι παπαγάλοι τόσο περισσότερες είναι οι πιθανότητες να ζήσουν περισσότερα χρόνια!! Δεν θυμάμαι που το είχα δει...πάει καιρός!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει είναι όντως απίστευτος! Να τον χαίρεσαι!!! Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να ψάχνεις και πληροφορίες για να του φτιάξεις foraging toys όπου κρύβεις τη τροφή και πρέπει να τη βρει! Είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να εξασκούν το μυαλό τους όπως λέει και ο Νεκτάριος πιο πάνω!  :winky:

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Ναι τα εχω δει. Εχω παρει χαρτονι απο χαρτι υγειας και θα βαλω μεσα φαγητο . Θα παραγγειλω απο ιντερνετ διαφορα που εχω δει.... οπου να ναι θα ερθει και η μπαλιτσα με τις τρυπες που δεν εχω βρει πουθενα στην ελλαδα

----------


## olga

Πολύ ωραίος Γιώργο να τον χαίρεσαι... Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις το φύλο σε αυτούς τους παπαγάλους. Πάντως αν είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας και δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ αυγό τότε οι πιθανότητες είναι πολλές να είναι αρσενικός. Θα μπορούσες να βρεις ένα θηλυκό για παρέα αν έχεις και την οικονομική άνεση αλλά μπορεί να μην ζευγαρώσει αφού έχει μαθει να είναι με ανθρώπους. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να θεωρεί σαν ταίρι του τον πατέρα σου και αυτό δύσκολα θα αλλάξει.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Αυγο δεν εχει κανει ποτε. Γινεται να κανει ενας θυληκος χωρις την παρουσια αρσενικου;

Για την παρεα που λες σιγουρα θα ηθελα. Το θεμα δεν ειναι τοσο το οικονομικο. Αν θα τον ευχαριστουσε θα εδινα ευχαριστως τα χρηματα. Οι δυσκολιες οπως το σκεφτομαι ειναι οι παρακατω:

1. Σιγουρα δε μπορει να γινει μεχρι να παρω τον παπαγαλο στο σπιτι μου. Ο πατερας μου θα με βρισει. Νομιζει οτι και τωρα που ασχολουμαι μαζι του τον ταλαιπωρω. Και τον παπαγαλο και τον ιδιο....

2. Ειναι 30 χρονων και ρατσας temneh. Φανταζομαι οτι θα πρεπει να βρω και σχετικα ιδιας ηλικιας και ιδιας ρατσας. Και αντιθετου φυλου;  Στην ελλαδα βλεπω συνεχεια congo. 

Ποια η γνωμη σας για το 2; το να του παω ενα πιπινι καποιων μηνων δε θα ειναι προβλημα; το οτι δεν εχει ξαναδει παπαγαλο; μηπως γινει επιθετικος ή ακομα χειροτερα ζηλιαρης και στεναχωριεται που θα υπαρχει και αλλος στο σπιτι;

Το βλεπω πολυ θετικα παντως σε κανα χρονο που θα εχω σιγουρα τακτοποιηθει και θα τον εχω στο σπιτι μου....

 Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για τα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματα σου θα σου απαντήσουν τα παιδιά που έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία με τους συγκεκριμένους παπαγάλους! Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω εγώ είναι πως ναι, μπορεί να κάνει αυγά και χωρίς να υπάρχει αρσενικό, τα οποία φυσικά είναι άσπορα!  :winky:

----------


## ggeorge

Οποτε μαλλον σωστο το ονομα. Δε θα χρειαστει αλλαγη σε ρικΑ...   :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, ναι λογικά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pidgey

Όλα τα ζώα, είτε γεννήθηκαν στη φύση είτε στην αιχμαλωσία, έχουν την ανάγκη να συμβιώνουν και να αναπαράγονται με άλλα του είδους τους και όχι να "ζευγαρώνουν" με τα χέρια και τα πόδια μας. Ας μην τους στερούμε αυτό το δικαίωμα.

Φαίνεται ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι για τον φιλαράκο σου και θεωρώ πως ένα θηλυκό θα ήταν μία ακόμη απόδειξη σεβασμού και θέλησης για το καλύτερο από εσένα για εκείνον.

----------


## ggeorge

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Ηλικίας; Απαραίτητα temneh;

----------


## blackmailer

φυσικά και θα πρέπει το ταίρι του να είναι temneh...και επίσης όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στη δική του ηλικία νομίζω θα ήταν το καλύτερο!

----------


## Pidgey

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Ηλικίας; Απαραίτητα temneh;


Δεν γνωρίζω από παπαγάλους, όμως λογικά αν ζευγαρώσει με άλλο είδος (ακόμα και με Congo που από ότι διάβασα θεωρείται ως υποείδος των African gray) θα δημιουργηθούν υβρίδια με πιθανά προβλήματα υγείας.

(Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το είδος του παπαγάλου σου με αρκετές πληροφορίες: http://parrotfeather.com/greys/timnehafricangrey/)

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ ωραίο άρθρο Νίκο. ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ggeorge

σε ευχαριστω. Θα το μελετήσω !!!

----------


## olga

Αν του πάρεις ένα νεαρό και τα βρουνε θα πρεπει να περιμένουν αρκετα χρόνια για να ζευγαρώσουν για να φτάσει το θυληκο σε αναπαραγωγική ηλικία. Ίσως στην αρχή υπάρχουν ζήλειες και τσακωμοί. Θεωρω πως είναι ρίσκο, γιατί μπορεί να του κάνει καλό και να δεχτει ένα αλλο πουλί ευκολά αλλά μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα....
Δε νομιζω πως θα ηθελα παιδακια. Θα τα εβρισκα σκουρα. Μεγαλη ευθυνη. Παρεα μονο δε γινεται;   :eek: 

Ειναι νωρις ακομα βεβαια.... αλλα κοιταγα σημερα (google) και δεν βρηκα πουθενα timneh . Ενα δυο σε αγγελιες πολυ παλιες και αυτοι καποιων μηνων και δεν ελεγε φυλο.... στην ελλαδα εννοω.

Ολγα αυτο ακριβως φοβαμαι. Μην τα κανουμε χειροτερα.  Η ζωη του εχει καλυτερεψει και θα γινει σιγουρα ακομα καλυτερη αργοτερα. Φοβαμαι μην αρχισει τις ζηλιες, αγχωθει κλπ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πρωτα ασχολησου εσυ μαζι του.. κι αργοτερα εαν ειναι το σκεφτεσαι για ταιρι. αν θες να παρεις αλλο μονο για παρεα μπορεις να παρεις του ιδιου φυλου.. αλλα νομιζω οτι δυο θυληκα δυσκολα θα συμβιωσουν (θηλυκο δεν ειναι το δικο σου,ε?).

----------


## blackmailer

> πρωτα ασχολησου εσυ μαζι του.. κι αργοτερα εαν ειναι το σκεφτεσαι για ταιρι.


αυτό ακριβώς θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ μόλις τώρα...Εάν ασχοληθείς εσύ μαζί του τώρα και ανεβάσεις το επίπεδο διαβίωσης του θα είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα. τα υπόλοιπα τα βλέπεις μετά....

----------


## ggeorge

Πολυ ωραια. Ετσι το σκεφτομαι και εγω. Νικο αρσενικο ειναι μαλλον... 

Να στε καλα. Χιλια ευχαριστω

----------


## ggeorge

Έφτιαξα το παλιό κλουβί που σας έλεγα για να το έχουμε όταν πηγαίνει στο χωριό. Το κακό είναι ότι ο πατέρας πηγαίνει το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον τρεις μήνες. Οπότε αν δεν τον πάρω σύντομα θα τη βγάλει φέτος το καλοκαίρι σε αυτό το κλουβί....Η αλλαγή που κάναμε είναι η τεράστια πόρτα. Είχα διαπιστώσει οτι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν μπαινοβγαίνει εύκολα. Φυσικά οι πατίθρες θα αλλαχτούν. Δεν ήταν του κλουβιού. Δε ξέρω πως βρέθηκαν εκεί... ακολουθεί τρίψιμο για τη σκουριά σε ορισμένα σημεία και βάψιμο με κατι ασφαλές.... οι φωτογραφίες με κλικ μεγαλώνουν.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας. Σημερα βγηκε για πρωτη φορα εξω. Δε ξερω αν ηταν τοσο χαδιαρης απο ευχαριστηση ή απο φοβο. Εκανε βολτες στο χαλι που μαλλον δεν ειχε συνηθησει μαλακο εδαφος και μαλλον του αρεσε...
 Δυσκολευτικα να τον βαλω μεσα. Ανεβηκε σε ενα σκαμπο και σχεδον μπηκαν μαζι στο κλουβι....

Την επομενη βδομαδα παλι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, γλύκας είναι το ζουζούνι!!

Ναι τις πρώτες φορές ίσως να είναι δύσκολο να μπαίνει μέσα, αλλά στη πορεία θα συνηθίσει και αυτός και εσύ και θα είναι πιο εύκολο!  :winky:  

Και εγώ έχει τύχει να βάλω τον παπαγάλο μου μέσα στο κλουβί μαζί με το πληκτρολόγιο που δεν έλεγε να το αποχωριστεί!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

xaxaxa συγχαρητήρια!!! και στους 2 σας!! η διάθεση για χάδια και βόλτες είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο της εμπιστοσύνης του προς εσένα αφού έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι μόνο καλό του προσφέρεις! όσο για την επιστροφή στο κλουβί, εμένα η μικρή μου Sunny (Sunny the parrotlet)
 ακόμα δυσκολεύεται να γυρίσει μέσα...εδώ και ένα χρόνο πλέον! προφανώς είναι καλύτερο το έξω και το καταλαβαίνουν...

----------


## xrisam

Ωχ μωρέ μια ψυχούλα, καλέ αυτός έχει λιώσει....

----------


## ggeorge

καλησπέρα
χθες ανεβηκε για πρωτη φορα στο πανω μερος του κλουβιου.
Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που βγηκε σχεδόν μονος του από το κλουβι. 
Του είχα βαλει τρεις μεγαλους κρικους από σκοινι διπλα στην πορτα και στο ξυλο που καθότανε και ανεβηκε πανω. Από εκει στο κλουβι και μετα πανω. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορει να παει προς τα κατω. Μονο αν εχει πλεγμα όπως το κλουβι... Την σκαλα την φοβάται. Έβαλα και μια ξυλινη αλλα τιποτα. Και μεσα στο κλουβι όταν κατεβαίνει εχει παντα το κεφαλι προς τα πανω...

Για να τον βαλω μεσα εβγαλα το ξυλο που καθότανε και το πλησιασα στην πορτα...

Την άλλη βδομαδα εχουμε δυσκολη αποστολή. Αλλαγη κλουβιου για ταξιδι στο χωριο....

----------


## ggeorge

Τον ειχα παρουσιασει παλαιοτερα. Το θεμα ειναι ηλικιωμενος γκριζος αφρικανικος ή καπως ετσι.

Ενα σημερινο βιντεακι. Και τα υπολοιπα στο θεμα που εχω ανοιξει...

https://youtu.be/mUoB1N0FSqE




Οπως βλεπεις δε μπορω να δω αν ειναι κρυα τα ποδια του.  :Big Grin:

----------


## erithacus

> Τον ειχα παρουσιασει παλαιοτερα. Το θεμα ειναι ηλικιωμενος γκριζος αφρικανικος ή καπως ετσι.
> 
> Ενα σημερινο βιντεακι. Και τα υπολοιπα στο θεμα που εχω ανοιξει...
> 
> https://youtu.be/mUoB1N0FSqE
> 
> Οπως βλεπεις δε μπορω να δω αν ειναι κρυα τα ποδια του.


Γιώργο είναι δύσκολος και θέλει λίγο χειρισμό ο Ρίκος σου...Μια βασική ερώτηση, ποιος του κόβει τα φτερά και με τι τρόπο?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα φτερά δε μου φαίνονται κομμένα , μου φαίνονται ατημέλητα όμως . 
Γιώργο είχε κάποιο απότομο πέταγμα κάποια παράξενη τούμπα ; 
Μήπως το κλουβι δε τον βολεύει να τα τεντώνει για το καθάρισμα ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα μηνύματα και το βίντεο μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ ώστε να μην υπάρχουν σαν off topic στα Τα Ζακουδάκια μου . 
Γιώργο θα περιμένουμε συχνά νέα του μικρά σου 
 ::  :116:

----------


## erithacus

> Τα φτερά δε μου φαίνονται κομμένα , μου φαίνονται ατημέλητα όμως . 
> Γιώργο είχε κάποιο απότομο πέταγμα κάποια παράξενη τούμπα ; 
> Μήπως το κλουβι δε τον βολεύει να τα τεντώνει για το καθάρισμα ;


Έχεις δίκιο δεν είναι κομμένα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο το κλουβάκι του μικρού σου είναι το άσπρο που κάθετε στο βίντεο ή το μαύρο αυτό : #63 ??  :48:

----------


## Esmi

Είναι πολύ γλυκούλης πάντως ο γεράκος σου, να τον χαίρεσαι!! :Angel09:

----------


## Ariadni

Καλε μην τον λετε γερακο!! Μωρο ειναι!  Εχει ακομα μια 20ετια μπροστα του σιγουρα!! Με το καλο να τα φτασει και να τα περασει!

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Τα φτερα δεν ειναι κομμενα. Το κλουβι ειναι το ασπρο. Το μεγαλο το φοβοτανε. Ειχε μεγαλα ανοιγματα και δε μπορουσε να πιαστει ευκολα και να σκαρφαλωσει. Ειναι μικρο αλλα ειναι μονιμως εκτος κλουβιου. 
Τα φτερα μερικες φορες τα κοπαναει στα καγγελα. Αλλα ειναι εκτος κλουβιου. Πιανεται με τη μυτη και τα ποδια και κανει σαν να πεταει.
Τωρα του φτιαχνω ενα μεγαλο  χωρο για να παιζει. Ενα τραπεζι με πολλα παιχνιδια, ξυλα , σχοινια κλπ.

Αυτο το φτερο που πεταει ετσι ειναι κανα μηνα ετσι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τον παιγνιδότοπο !  :Anim 26:  :: 

Ο erithacus που νομίζω έχει το ίδιο κλουβί και είναι εξπέρ με τους Ζάκο , θα σου πει τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ώστε να μην το φοβάται 
ώστε να φτιάξει και το φτέρωμα , για να του βρεις και καμιά νύφη του Ρίκο να είναι γαμπρόοος χαχαχαχα .  ::

----------


## ggeorge

Είχα δει τετοια κλουβια σε αφρικανικούς αλλα το πιπινι μου είναι ρατσα τεμνεχ, πολυ μικροτερος και τον είδα να ζοριζεται. 

Σκεφτομαι να παρω το παρακατω κλουβι καποια στιγμή, που εχει πιο κοντινες αποστάσεις. 

Το αλλο προβλημα που είχα ήταν οτι φοβοτανε να βγει εξω απο τη πορτα και ηταν μονιμως μεσα στο κλουβι. Αυτο ανοιγει απο πανω και είναι πιο ευκολο να βγει και να μπει.

Θα δω πως θα παει η κατασκευη και αν του αρεσει... Κατι τετοιο θελω να φτιαξω αλλα μαλλον λιγο πιο απλο.

----------


## Ariadni

Ουαου! Ολα αυτα του ετοιμαζεις; Σα λουνα παρκ για παπαγαλους μοιαζει! Αν ημουν στη θεση του δε θα ξεκολλουσα! Ειναι υπεροχο! Μπραβο μπραβο!

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, έχω τις εξής απορίες αν θες να μου τις λύσεις:
Κατέληξε ο  παππαγάλος στο πατρικό σπίτι σου το 86 και ήταν άγριος και δεν έβγαινε  από το κλουβί..και τόσα χρόνια δηλαδή έμεινε κλεισμένος και δεν πετούσε  καθόλου?Τώρα γιατί δεν πετάει?Φοβάται?Δεν ξέρει?τι παίζει εκεί?Ποια ήταν  η σχέση σου μαζί του όταν ήσουν και εσύ σπίτι? ποια είναι η σχέση σου  τώρα? Υπήρχε κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειας που δεν τσιμπούσε ποτέ? Δώσε  μας αν θέλεις και μια τυπική ημέρα του Ρίκο σου...(αρσενικός φαίνεται)..

Στα  ρωτάω αυτά γιατί ενώ βλέπω οτι κάθεται να τον χαιδέψεις κάπου δε  συντονίζεστε σωστά και αλλάζει η γλώσσα σώματος και τσιμπάει...είναι  πάντα έτσι? Δεν υπάρχουν στιγμές που είναι ήρεμος και χαλαρός και  απολαμβάνει ένα ωράιο ξύσιμο? (παρατήρησα ότι τον χαιδεύεις....δεν  ξύνεις να μέχρι να σκάψεις πούπουλο και να πιάσεις δέρμα.Φαίνεται σαν να  φοβάσε οτι θα σου την σκάσει...) 

P.S : γιώργο κλουβί που  ανοίγει από πάνω έχω και εγώ ('ενα παρόμοιο) και πήγα και πήρα  άλλο...Στους Ζακό αποφεύγουμε τα κλουβιά με στρογγυλεμένες πλευρές...Οι  "ειδικοί" λένε ότι στρεσσάρει το πτηνό και γίνεται αιτία για διάφορα  ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.... Προσωπικά το καταδικάζω γιατί μειώνεται ο  "ωφέλιμος" χώρος του ζωντανού...Δε μπορεί να τις "περπατήσει" ούτε να  της χρησιμοποιήσει με το ράμφος του μπορεί να είναι φιλικές και όμορφες  στο μάτι και πρακτικές εφόσον μπορεί τοποθετηθεί το κλουβί εύκολα σε  οποιοδήποτε σημείο αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι άχρηστες και επιβλαβή  για το φίλο σ...Τέλος, όπου υπάρχει ξύλο για άραγμα πρέπει να υπάρχουν  και ταίστρες...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημέρα
Ο παπαγάλος γύρω στο 86 που ήρθε στο σπίτι και ήταν παρά πολύ άγριος. Ακόμα και όταν πηγαίναμε κοντά έβγαζε την κραυγή που κάνουν όταν φοβούνται.
Σιγά σιγά άρχισε να ηρεμεί. Αλλά δεν τον βγάζαμε από το κλουβί.
Όταν μεγάλωσα λιγάκι (γύρω στα 14-15) κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να βγει, το προσπάθησα, αλλά άρχισαν οι φασαρίες στο σπίτι. Ο παπαγάλος πέταγε και λέρωνε και υπήρχε και κίνδυνος να χτυπήσει. Διάσχιζε το σπίτι από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη και πινότανε όπου έβρισκε τελευταία στιγμή (πχ κουρτίνες) Έτσι μου απαγόρευσαν να τον βγάζω έξω. Μετά έφυγα (φοιτητής, εργασία κλπ) . Τον έβλεπα όταν γύριζα για σαββατοκύριακα, διακοπές, κλπ….
Τώρα έχω γυρίσει πίσω. Ο παπαγάλος είναι στο σπίτι του πατερά (εκτός από τις τελευταίες μέρες που λόγω νοσοκομείου τον έχω εγώ. Μέχρι το Σάββατο) . Η γυναίκα μου δεν τον θέλει στο σπίτι, αν και κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει λόγω ηλικίας του πατερά.
Όταν άρχισα να τον βγάζω από το κλουβί, μια δυο φόρες πέταξε από την κορυφή και κατέβηκε στο πάτωμα. Μετά βρήκε την εύκολη λύση να κατεβαίνει από τα πλάγια του κλουβιού σιγά. Μάλλον δυσκολεύεται να πετάξει, ίσως φοβάται κιόλας.  
Όλα αυτά θέλω να αλλάξουν, αλλά από τη μια δεν μπορώ εύκολα να τον πάρω στο σπίτι, από την άλλη ο πατέρας μου λόγω ηλικίας δεν πολυαπασχολείται. Πηγαίνω μέρα παρά μέρα στο σπίτι του και ασχολούμαι εγώ μαζί του. Ο πατέρας μου είναι στο σπίτι όλη τη μέρα, τον ταΐζει, είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο (σαλόνι) του έχει ράδιο, τηλεόραση και απ’ ότι μου λέει του ανοίγει το κλουβί κάθε μέρα (τους τελευταίους δυο μήνες)
Το πρόβλημα με αυτό είναι ότι κατεβαίνει κάτω και κάνει βόλτες στο σαλόνι. Τρώει καλώδια έπιπλα κλπ, κοτσιλάει παντού και έτσι μου γκρινιάζει. Το play gym γι’ αυτό θέλω να το φτιάξω, μήπως και δεν κατεβαίνει τόσο στο πάτωμα….

Για το χάιδεμα και το δάγκωμα.
Τον χαϊδεύω και όπως λες, με το χέρι μέσα στα πούπουλα. Το δέχεται ευχαρίστα και μάλιστα του αρέσει πιο πολύ. Δεν μπορώ όμως να τον χαϊδέψω εύκολα εκτός κεφαλιού, πχ στην κοιλιά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση . Εκεί δε με αφήνει. Με τον πατερά μου έχει πιο άνεση αλλά ελάχιστα καλύτερα


Γενικά δε νομίζω να με φοβάται. Όταν με βλέπει χαίρεται πολύ.

Στο κλουβί αυτό τον βάλαμε πριν από 2-3 εβδομάδες που τον έχω πάρει στο σπίτι μου, λόγω προβλημάτων υγείας του πατερά μου. Το Σάββατο θα τον πάω πίσω και θα πάω κατευθείαν να πάρω άλλο κλουβί. Δεν μπορούσα να τον έχω σε μεγαλύτερο λόγω μεταφοράς με το αυτοκίνητο.

Σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το άλλο κλουβί (το όποιο το έδωσα) ήταν ότι δεν έβγαινε έξω για να κάτσει στο πάνω μέρος και το κυριότερο, το καλοκαίρι που έπρεπε να πάει στο χωριό δεν μπορούσαμε να τον αλλάξουμε κλουβί. Είχα και το θέμα με τις μεγάλες αποστάσεις στα κάγκελα που δυσκολευότανε (αλλά πιστεύω θα συνήθιζε κάποια στιγμή)

Τώρα με το μικρό, βγαίνει μόνος του και μπαίνει μόνος του για φαγητό. Όποτε όταν πρέπει να κλειστεί δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Γι’ αυτό λέω να πάρω ένα κλουβί που ανοίγει από πάνω. Το έχω διαβάσει ότι έχουν θέμα με τις καμπύλες στα κλούβια και ότι είναι χαμένος χώρος, αλλά δε βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο μεγάλο κλουβί τετράγωνο που να ανοίγει από πάνω.

Γενικά θέλω βοήθεια με τον Ρίκο. Αν μπορούσα να τον βάζω - βγάζω εύκολα και να μη δαγκώνει θα καλυτέρευε πολύ η ζωή του, το όποιο το προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται.

Έχω δει τα παρακάτω κλουβιά (το Σάββατο θα πάω από το μαγαζί να τα δω και από κοντά)

καμια γνωμη;

67Χ67Χ156CM ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ (Μαλλον απορρίπτεται)



*82,5Χ77,5Χ156CM*





*80,6Χ80,6Χ152CM*





*88,5Χ88Χ159*





*109Χ61Χ183CM (Το έχω δει απο κοντα, μαλλον ειναι μεγαλες οι αποστασεις στα καγκελα και θα δυσκολευεται)*





*75Χ55Χ168CM*







*80Χ55Χ172CM*





*61Χ55Χ168CM*

----------


## ggeorge

ενα ακομα χωρις τοσες καμπυλες... απο αλλο μαγαζί 
105.5cm x 74.5cm x 172cm
τι λετε;

----------


## Ariadni

προσωπικα απ ολα αυτα μου φαινεται το τελευταιο πιο καλο εφοσον το ανοιγμα απο πανω ειναι απαραιτητο! τα αλλα ειναι πολυ στρογγυλα και αρκετα πιο μικρα! αυτο που ειναι μεγαλο θα τον βοηθησει να γυμναζεται και οσο ειναι μεσα και ειναι και το λιγοτερο στρογγυλο!

----------


## ggeorge

Ariadni ευχαριστω. Και εγω αυτο πιστευω. Ειναι και μεγαλο οπως λες.
Θα παω να το δω απο κοντα αν υπαρχει συναρμολογημενο

----------


## Ariadni

Και για τις κουτσουλιες που λες μπορεις με τον καιρο να του μαθεις που να πηγαινει. Φανταζομαι θα προτιμουσες να κουτσουλαει στο κλουβι. Θα μπορουσες λοιπον καθε φορα που κουτσουλαει στο κλουβι να του δινεις καποια λιχουδια για επιβραβευση μαζι με καποια λεξη που χρησιμοποιεις για επιβραβευση. Επισης θα μπορουσες να μετρησεις καθε ποτε περιπου κουτσουλαει και οταν πλησιαζει η ωρα να τον πηγαινεις στο κλουβι και να τον απασχολεις εκει μεχρι να κουτσουλησει και να τον επιβραβευσεις. Με τον καιρο θα μαθει και θα πηγαινει απο μονο του εκει.

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο καλησπέρα, 

Ο παππαγάλος σου σε γωρίζει πάρα πολλά χρόνια  για να σε αντιπαθεί.Δεν είναι κακκιασμένα αυτα τα ζωντανά. Απεναντίας  όταν καταφέρνεις να μιλάς τη γλώσσα τους είναι τα πιο γλυκά  πλάσματα....Σε ρώτησα εάν υπήρχε/υπάρχει κάποιος τον οποίο δε  τσιμπάει/τσιμπούσε ποτέ για να καταλάβω με ποιόν έχει/είχε  ζευγαρώσει..Φθινόπωρο και άνοιξη είναι οι περιόδοι αναπαραγωγής και εκεί  (λογικά) μέσα στο σπίτι όλοι είχαν πρόβλημα εκτός από Έναν (ή  δύο)...Ποιοί είναι/ήταν αυτοί? 

ότι σε χαιδεύει να τον ξύσεις στο  κεφάλι και στο σβέρκο μόνο, για εμένα ενισχύει το γεγονός ότι εχει  ταιστεί από τους γονείς του και έχει κερδίσει την ανεξαρτησία του πολύ  πριν έρθει στα χέρια σου....αλλά και το ότι είναι αρσενικός...Δεν έχει  νόημα να προσπαθείς να του το αλλάξεις αυτό είναι χαρακτήρας του...Άφησέ  τον...Παρατήρησε όσο μπορείς το Ρίκο σου και δές τι απολαμβάνει από  εσένα και πότε..και δούλεψε εκεί...Κάνε τον να νοιώσει άνετα και ότι  παίρνει αυτό που θέλει και ότι τον βοηθάς σε αυτό...

(Στα μάτια  του Ρίκο εάν δεν είσαι ζευγάρι του, είσαι ένα  μεγάλο αρπακτικό με τεράστια μάτια....Αναλογα με τον τρόπο που του  συνπεριφερόσουν τόσα χρόνια κέρδιζες ή έχανες ολοένα και περισσότερο την  ανοχή του...Θυμίσου ότι είναι αρσενικός)...

Κατά την ταπεινή μου  άποψη πρέπει να παρατηρήσεις πολύ προσεκτικά τα "βίτσια" του παππαγάλου  σου και να δουλέψεις πάνω σε αυτά...Όχι κόντρα στην λύση τους...Έχει τα  φτερά του και μπορεί να πετάξει?...Ξεκίνα δελέαζέ τον με υπομονή και με  μικρούς ψιθύρους να έρθει πάνω στο χέρι σου...δώσε του κάτι για  επιβράβευση...παρότρυνέ τον να πετάξει.έστω στατικά..κάτσε απέναντί του  δελέασέ τον να πετάξει μέχρι πάνω σου...  βλέπεις ότι στραβώνει όταν του χαιδεύεις τις πατούσες...καταλαβαίνω ότι  μέσα σου θές να του τις γυρίσεις ανάποδα και να τις  δαγκώσεις....ΟΧΙ...άφησέ τες....δε θελει να τον ενοχλείς και ξέρει ότι άν σου  κάνει "attack" θα σταματήσεις...έχει καταλάβει πολύ καλά ότι φοβάσαι το  ράμφος του....Το ίδιο για το κορμί...Δε θέλει?Δεν πιάνεις παρά μόνο τις ελάχιστες φορές που στο μέλλον θα σε αφήσει (και θα τις μνημονεύεις μετά)...
Κλουβί: Μην ψάχνεις κλουβες που θα σου διατηρήσουν το πρόβλημα...αυτό που θές είναι να χτίσεις σχέση εμπιστοσύνης και αφοσίωσης....

Στα δικά μου πήρα αρχικά αυτό:
όμως από την φύση τους θα πάνε να κάτσουν στο υψηλοτερο σημείο του κλουβιού με αποτέλεσμα ενώ φαίνεται και είναι τεράστιο στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό εφόσον λόγω του σχήματος φέρε στο μυαλό σου πως περπατάει με το ράμφος ο παπαγάλος γύρω γύρω που θέλει?Δε μπορεί...Στα μάτια σου είναι τεράστιο και στην πραγματικότητα έχεις ένα άχρηστο κλουβί..Σε όποιο κομμάτι το κλουβί που θα πάρεις έχει τέτοιο σχήμα θα είναι και κομμάτι άχρηστο δεν θα το περπατάει καθόλου...και θές να το φέρνει βόλτες το κλουβί άνετα μέσα....

Προτείνω τέτοιου τύπου κλουβί....


παραλληλόγραμμο/τετράγωνο τέτοιου τύπου (αυστηρά)...και δουλειά από εσένα για να τον καλμάρεις λίγο τον άντρα  :Happy:  

Γίνεται Γιώργο μη σου φάινεται βουνό ή δύσκολο τίποτα...Είναι πανέξυπνα πλάσματα αλλά όχι περισσότερο έξυπνα από εμάς  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Κοτσουλιές: Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι τον ταίζεις λαχανικά φρούτα (ίνες) όσπρια καρπούς...όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις είναι κοιλιόδουλα πλάσματα (έχουν δύο στομάχια) και τρώνε το καταπέτασμα...ε αναγκαστικά έχεις πολλές.....Η συχνότητα που πετάνε ρουκέτες είναι περίπου 
1/10mins ...Για να γλυτώσεις να λερώνεις το χώρο έχεις δύο επιλογές

1) του έχεις περισσότερα μέρη (κάποιο πρόσθετο σταντ ή κάποιο κλαδί κάπου με κάτι από κάτω για τις βρωμιές) στα οποία μπορεί να πάει να κάτσει
2) τον μετακινείς αφού ρίξει μία και έχεις περίπου δέκα λεπτά μέχρι να σκάσει η επόμενη..
.
Ακούγεται αστείο και γελοίο ίσως αλλά εγώ στους δικούς μου ξέρω πολύ καλά πότε θα μου τις αμολήσουν και έχω διδακτορικό στις ανάγκες τους..Θα ρίξουν μια? θα επιτρέψω να έρθουν πάνω μου... πλέον θα δείς τη θηλυκιά να φεύγει από πάνω μου να πηγαίνει στο σταντ να την αμολάει και να γυρνάει πίσω στο γόνατό μ..Άλλος τρόπος είναι ακριβώς αυτός που σου περιέγραψε η Αριάδνη....

Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να τα σεβόμαστε και να οριοθετούμε αλλά και να οριοθετούμαστε με το είδος αυτό και όσο μπορούμε να μην τους κάνουμε τη ζωή κόλαση (πουχου κωλοτούμπες και ερπινγκ με αντάλλαγμα ότι θα φάνε ένα σποράκι)...Πρέπει να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ Γιώργο...τον έχεις πολλά χρόνια για να μην καταλαβαίνεις....

----------


## erithacus

error

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι να διευκρινισω οτι δεν εννοουσα να τον μαθεις να κουτσουλαει οποτε του λες εσυ! Σ αυτο ειμαι κι εγω τελειως αντιθετη! Απλα εννοουσα να βοηθουσες λιγο την κατασταση με την επιβραβευση και τη μεταφορα του στα σωστα σημεια! Με το μικρο που ειχα ηξερα ποτε θα κουτσουλησει απ τη σταση που επαιρνε και ή τον εβαζα επιτοπου πανω απ το κλουβι ή αν δν ειμασταν κοντα στο κλουβι εβαζα το χερι μου! Παντως αρκετα συχνα το τελευταιο διαστημα πηγαινε στο κλουβι μονος του οποτε μπορουν να μαθουν και μαλιστα σχετικα γρηγορα!

----------


## erithacus

> Ναι να διευκρινισω οτι δεν εννοουσα να τον μαθεις να κουτσουλαει οποτε του λες εσυ! Σ αυτο ειμαι κι εγω τελειως αντιθετη! Απλα εννοουσα να βοηθουσες λιγο την κατασταση με την επιβραβευση και τη μεταφορα του στα σωστα σημεια! Με το μικρο που ειχα ηξερα ποτε θα κουτσουλησει απ τη σταση που επαιρνε και ή τον εβαζα επιτοπου πανω απ το κλουβι ή αν δν ειμασταν κοντα στο κλουβι εβαζα το χερι μου! Παντως αρκετα συχνα το τελευταιο διαστημα πηγαινε στο κλουβι μονος του οποτε μπορουν να μαθουν και μαλιστα σχετικα γρηγορα!


Αριάδνη εγώ το παρεξήγησα και διόρθωσα το σχόλιό μου...Ορθότατη τοποθέτηση ήταν...Συγχώρεσε την αφέλειά μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

> Αριάδνη εγώ το παρεξήγησα και διόρθωσα το σχόλιό μου...Ορθότατη τοποθέτηση ήταν...Συγχώρεσε την αφέλειά μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ


Μα δεν εχω να συγχωρησω κατι!  Σιγα! Απλα το διευκρινισα για να ειμαι τελειως σιγουρη!

----------


## erithacus

Αλλά να πώ την αμαρτία μου? τα γλυκά....τρελαίνομαι για γλυκά...θέλω όταν κάτσω να φάω μπακλαβά, να φάω τουλάχιστον το μισό ταψί (αν όχι ολόκληρο)....Έχοντας αυτό λοιπόν δεδομένο, σκέψου ότι για αυτά τα φουκαριάρικα η ανιστοιχία είναι το σποράκι....και καταλαβαίνεις Αριάδνη πως του τρέχει το σαλλάκι για ένα σποράκι....Σκέψου τώρα ότι ναι αυτό είναι ένα εργαλείο ύπουλο και διαβολικό για να πετύχεις τον τέλειο ή/και πιο αστείο παππαγάλο...Αλλά εσένα ας πούμε θα σου άρεσε να σου δίνουν το μπακλαβά με το σταγονόμετρο? Ε λοιπόν ΟΧΙ...προσπαθω να τους φτιάξω τη συμπεριφορά χωρίς να δίνω σποράκι και ανταυτού να αφιερώνω συγκεκριμένη ώρα που τρώμε μια αντε μιαμιση κουταλιά της σούπας ο καθένας..να το φχαριστηθεί η φτερωτή καρδούλα τους ρε παιδί μου....νοιώθω όταν δίνει κάποιος μόνο ένα σποράκι Αριάδνη...... γιατί ένα ίσον κανένα...αν είναι να φάς, ε να φάς ρε αδερφέ  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ομολογω οτι δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι! Ο παραλληλισμος με τα γλυκα ηταν ιδιαιτερα πετυχημενος γιατι κι εγω αμα δω γλυκο...αστα! Εγω τη λιχουδια την ειχα στο μυαλο μου σαν τη μονη επιβραβευση που θα καταλαβουν σιγουρα! Πχ σ ενα μικρο παιδι οταν θα κανει κατι σωστο θα του πεις μπραβο, θα του χαμογελασεις, θα το αγκαλιασεις και θα καταλαβει ακριβως γιατι μιλατε την ιδια γλωσσα. Ενω το μικρουλι δεν καταλαβαινει αυτη τη γλωσσα! Οποτε σκεφτομουν τη λιχουδια καπως σαν μεσο επικοινωνιας! Να πω βεβαια οτι στον τσαρλι δεν ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ποτε λιχουδια ουτε για να μπει στο κλουβι ουτε για να ερθει σε μενα οταν του ελεγα να ερθει.. Γενικα καθολου.. Αλλα ο τσαρλι ηταν μωρο και του ηταν πιο ευκολο να μαθει μαλλον...

----------


## erithacus

> Ομολογω οτι δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι! Ο παραλληλισμος με τα γλυκα ηταν ιδιαιτερα πετυχημενος γιατι κι εγω αμα δω γλυκο...αστα! Εγω τη λιχουδια την ειχα στο μυαλο μου σαν τη μονη επιβραβευση που θα καταλαβουν σιγουρα! Πχ σ ενα μικρο παιδι οταν θα κανει κατι σωστο θα του πεις μπραβο, θα του χαμογελασεις, θα το αγκαλιασεις και θα καταλαβει ακριβως γιατι μιλατε την ιδια γλωσσα. Ενω το μικρουλι δεν καταλαβαινει αυτη τη γλωσσα! Οποτε σκεφτομουν τη λιχουδια καπως σαν μεσο επικοινωνιας! Να πω βεβαια οτι στον τσαρλι δεν ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ποτε λιχουδια ουτε για να μπει στο κλουβι ουτε για να ερθει σε μενα οταν του ελεγα να ερθει.. Γενικα καθολου.. Αλλα ο τσαρλι ηταν μωρο και του ηταν πιο ευκολο να μαθει μαλλον...


Όσο μεγάλωνε Αριάδνη έβλεπες όμως πώς αντιδρούσε στις γεύσεις που του αρέσαν...
τα δικά μου είναι πρεζάκια τελειωμένα...Καταγράφουν την ώρα (είναι συγκεκριμένη) που τους δίνω αυτό το πιάτο και πλέον το απαιτούν....τα μάτια τους ζουμάρουν τους βλέπω, στη χούφτα μου που είναι κλεισμένη προσπαθώντας να τους κρύψω αλλά μάταια...έχουν ήδη καταλάβει και φωνάζουν από χαρά και.... λιγούρα...και πάνε σφαίρα και κάθονται στο κλαδί μπάνιου που ακόμα κολλάω στο τζάμι ( για το μπάνιο το πήρα αλλά ακόμα.... αν θυμάσαι)

----------


## Ariadni

Ε αυτη την αλλαγη στις τροφες που του αρεσαν δεν την προλαβα γιατι ακομα δοκιμαζαμε καινουρια πραγματα αλλα τη φανταζομαι! Παντως πχ στην περιπτωση του κλαδιου που φυσικα το θυμαμαι γιατι εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο η λιχουδια βοηθησε λιγο! Βεβαια τωρα που το θυμαμαι ειχαν προηγηθει και καποιες κινησεις δικες σου   αλλα δε βοηθησαν και οι λιχουδιες λιγο;

----------


## erithacus

> Ε αυτη την αλλαγη στις τροφες που του αρεσαν δεν την προλαβα γιατι ακομα δοκιμαζαμε καινουρια πραγματα αλλα τη φανταζομαι! Παντως πχ στην περιπτωση του κλαδιου που φυσικα το θυμαμαι γιατι εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο η λιχουδια βοηθησε λιγο! Βεβαια τωρα που το θυμαμαι ειχαν προηγηθει και καποιες κινησεις δικες σου   αλλα δε βοηθησαν και οι λιχουδιες λιγο;





> Ε αυτη την αλλαγη στις τροφες που του αρεσαν δεν  την προλαβα γιατι ακομα δοκιμαζαμε καινουρια πραγματα αλλα τη  φανταζομαι! Παντως πχ στην περιπτωση του κλαδιου που φυσικα το θυμαμαι  γιατι εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο η λιχουδια βοηθησε λιγο! Βεβαια τωρα που το  θυμαμαι ειχαν προηγηθει και καποιες κινησεις δικες σου   αλλα  δε βοηθησαν και οι λιχουδιες λιγο;


Βοήθησαν ώς εξής: Έπαιξαν καταλυτικό ρόλο για τον αρσενικό και πολύ  ισχυρό για τη θηλυκή (η θηλυκιά με εμπιστεύεται περισσότερο περισσότερο  έκατσε επειδή επέμενα)...Ειναι απίστευτο εργαλείο...Υπνωτίζονται και  σκέφτοναι και συμεριφέρονται με το στομάχι μόνο....Αλλά εκεί ναι να το  χρησιμοποιήσεις το θεόσταλτο αυτό Όπλο...Έχονταςς αυτό το όπλο λοιποόν,  έρχεται ο ιδιοκτήτης ο οποίος θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για να κάνει ο ζακό  κωλοτούμπες και ο ιδιοκτήτης που θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για να  "καλουπώσει" λίγο τον παππαγάλο του..με μέτρο όμως...Στην περιπτωση εδώ  του Γιώργου είναι πρωτέυων να μαλακώσει τη σχέση του με το Γιώργο και να  μπορεί να τον βγάζει έξω (κατά τη γνώμη μου προσανατολίζεται ακόμα και  σε εντελώς λάθος κλουβί) και να βελτιώσουν και οι δύο την μελλοντική  συμβίωσή τους (με την αγάπη που του έχει ο Γιώργος θα τον έχει ποολλά  πολλά χρόνια ακόμα)...Εκεί λοιπόν ναι να το δώσεις το ένα σποράκι για  επιβράβευση (σκέψου οτι του δίνεις το ένα και αυτός λαχαρα το επόμενο)  και να τον ταλαιπωρήσεις μέχρι να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα......αλλά όχι  τώρα για να πάει να κάνει πουφ να του το δίνεις με το σταγονόμετρο....
Σκέψου  επιπλέον ότι η επιτρεπόμενη και προβλεπόμενη ποσότητα είναι περίπου μια  κουταλιά της σούπας (εάν και εφόσον βέβαια ισοσταθμίζεις και με  ω3)...αν του την σκορπάς αυτή τη ποσότητα σε τέτοια θέματα του την  δίνεις ουσιαστικά μόνιμως με το σταγονόμετρο ή καταλήγεις να του δίνεις  πολλή περισότερη και να το παχαίνεις και του επιβαρύνεις την υγεία του  και του κάνεις κακκό...και όλα αυτά γιατί?για να μη συμπεριφέρεται σαν  παππαγάλος αλλά σαν γελωτοποιός?καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ Αριάδνη...δεν το  λέω για εσένα αλλά για άλλους ιδιοκτήτες που δυστυχώς είναι  πολλοί....και ευτυχώς δεν είναι ο Γιώργος όμως.....και εννοείται ούτε και Εσύ

Νομίζω ότι βγήκαμε off topic λίγο και θα μας κυνηγάνε οι admin και είναι και πολλοί και θα έχουν και δίκιο   :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν παρεξηγηθηκα ουτε στιγμη! Καταλαβα ακριβως τι λες και πραγματικα στο εχω ξαναπει σε θεωρω πηγη γνωσης σε παρα πολλα θεματα γιατι εχεις πολυ εμπειρια! Πιο πολυ αυτη την κουβεντα την εκανα για να μπορεσω να καταλαβω καλυτερα και να μαθω κι αλλα οχι για να διαφωνησω! Ενταξει ναι βγηκαμε λιγο εκτος αλλα ειναι πολυ χρησιμα ολα αυτα και ειναι πολυ καλο να υπαρχουν! Και θα ηθελα κι αλλα να ρωτησω τωρα αλλα νταξει ας μην το παρατραβηξω

----------


## erithacus

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά Αριάδνη ότι γνωρίζω να το μοιραστώ και να βοηθήσω...Αλλά δεν είμαι παρθένα να ξέρεις...έχω κάνει και εγώ τραγικά λάθη και μου έχουν στοιχισει και ακόμα μετανοιώνω και θα μετανοιώνω μέχρι να ψοφήσω...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημέρα.
Καταρχήν χίλια ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

Μάλλον ο πατέρας μου πρέπει να έχει τη σχέση με τον παπαγάλο που λες.  
Για την προσπάθεια που λες για να ανέβει πάνω μου ή να πετάξει έχει γίνει το εξής δυο τρεις φόρες:

Όταν πηγαίνω για να τον χαϊδέψω, του μίλα πολύ "γλυκά" και ρίχνει τα φτερά του κάτω, χαλαρώνει πολύ και βγάζει μια φωνή σα "λαχάνιασμα", δε ξέρω πως να την περιγράψω. Εκείνη τη στιγμή όταν βάλω το χέρι μου στα πόδια του πάει να ανέβει πάνω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διστάζω και το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να το αφήσω να ανέβει. Το έκανα όχι με τα δάχτυλα αλλά με τον πήχη (επειδή φαραώ μπλούζα μακριά) και διστάζει αυτός. Και μου τσιμπάει τη μπλούζα
Είναι να πάρω την απόφαση. Είναι λίγο απρόβλεπτος όμως και μάλλον θα με δαγκώσει αλλά το ξέρω ότι πρέπει...

Για το πέταγμα δε ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω. Έχω βάλει το χέρι μου σε κάποια απόσταση και το προσπαθώ να πετάξει πάνω μου αλλά δε συγκινείται. Θα μου πεις δεν έχει ανέβει μόνος του στο χέρι μου (εξαιτίας μου) θα πάρει απόφαση να πετάξει μακριά πάνω μου;

Ένα λάθος που κάνουμε πολλά χρόνια είναι η διατροφή του. Δυστυχώς η κύρια τροφή του είναι ηλιόσποροι.
Του δίνουμε φυσικά και φρούτα και λαχανικά (από ωμα τρώει μόνο φασολάκια) Και γενικότερα (μάλλον κακό είναι αυτό) φαγητό που τρώμε εμείς. Πατάτες, ρύζι, μακαρόνια, φρυγανιά βουτηγμένη στο γάλα, αυγό. Και μαγειρεμένο κανένα κολοκυθάκι κλπ αλλά όχι μόνο βρασμένο. Θέλει κανονικό φαγητό, με τα όλα του (σαλτσούλα κλπ)

Πρέπει να τρώει πολύ παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Ο πτηνίατρος που έφερα μου είπε ότι είναι χοντρός και ότι πρέπει να του κόψω τους ξηρούς καρπούς. Μου έδωσε μια τροφή (πάλι ξηροί καρποί μάλλον ήταν, θα ψάξω να βρω τη μάρκα κάποια στιγμή να στους δείξω) και μου είπε μόνο πορτοκάλι να του δίνω μαζί (που δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες θερμίδες και θα πεινάει )αλλά δεν τους πλησίαζε και το φοβήθηκα.

*Αν μπορείς να μου πεις τι τους δίνεις και σε τι ποσότητες.* Φοβήθηκα που είπες μόνος μια κουταλιά ηλιόσπορους...
Να τον πιέσω λες για να του αλλάξω τι διατροφή; Αν δεν τρώει στην αρχή εννοώ. 

Για το κλουβί. Αυτός που έχεις τώρα είχα. Δυστυχώς, λογά της κατάστασης δεν καταφέραμε ποτέ να τον βγάλουμε έξω. Μάλλον φοβούτανε; Δε ξέρω. Δεν πλησίαζε στην πόρτα. Το καλοκαίρι που έπρεπε να πάει ο πατέρας μου στο χωριό για λίγες μέρες και έπρεπε να μπει στο άσπρο κλουβί δεν τα καταφέραμε. Καθυστέρησε το ταξίδι μια εβδομάδα και τελικά τον άλλαξε κλουβί ο πτηνίατρος που τον εξέτασε (ήθελα έτσι και αλλιώς να τον δει και το συνδύασα εκείνες τις μέρες)
Γι' αυτό θέλω να ανοίγει από πάνω, τουλάχιστον αν πάει κάτι στραβά, να μπορείς να βγαίνει μόνος του έξω. Πάντως σε εκείνο το κλουβί δεν πήγαινε μόνο πάνω. Έκανε βόλτες παντού, λίγο φοβισμένα και δυσκολευόταν λογω απόστασης των σίδερων του κλουβιού. Ίσως να έπρεπε να το συνηθίσει
Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει εύκολα είναι αν είναι στο πάτωμα να μπαίνει στο κλουβί. Του βάζω ένα ταψάκι διπλά του και κατευθείαν (σε δευτερόλεπτο) ανεβαίνει πάνω και τον οδηγώ στο κλουβί (μέσα ή έξω)  

Θα ξαναδιαβάσω τα ποστ σου να δω τι απορίες έχω. Είμαι στη δουλεία αυτή τη στιγμή και τα είδα λίγο βιαστικά.

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ !!!!

----------


## erithacus

Και εγώ στη δουλειά είμαι. Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει  να κανεις απόπειρες απο εδώ και πέρα να φτιάξεις τη σχέση του μαζί σου. Εμπιςτοςυνη. Αν σε εμπιςτευεται να ξέρεις μέχρι στη φωτιά τα πας αυτά τα χαζοπουλα και κάθονται επειδή καθεςαο και εςυ. Μόλις το πετύχεις αυτό όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι παιχνιδάκι.
Οργανωμένα και πειθαρχημένα λοιπόν. Κάθε μέρα προςπαθηςε να πηγαίνεις συγκεκριμένη ώρα και να του δίνεις λιχουδιές με το δάχτυλο σου. Μπορείς;


e.

----------


## ggeorge

αυτο το κανω συνεχεια.  :Happy0064:

----------


## erithacus

> αυτο το κανω συνεχεια.


Γιώργο ο παπαγάλος σου θέλει φροντίδα και ιδιαίτερη ασχολία με τη διατροφή του…δε γίνεται να σχεδιάζεις τον παράδεισο σε σταντ και σε κλουβιά και να έχεις αφήσει πίσω την υγεία του…. καταναλώνοντας πολλούς ηλιόσπορους αργά η γρήγορα θα νοσήσει (φλεγμονή, πήξη των αιμοπεταλίων, θρόμβωση / στένωση των αγγείων). Πλέον στην ηλικία που είναι πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός αν θες να τον κρατήσεις χρόνια πολλά πολλά ακόμα…αφού ζητάς βοήθεια, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη αφησε κατά μέρος τα υλικά «αγαθά» και ξεκίνα πρώτα να ταίζεις το παππαγάλο σωστά και να χτίσεις τη σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που λέμε (αν αρχίσεις και τον φροντίζεις πραγματικά θα το καταλάβει και αυτός να είσαι σίγουρος και θα έρθει ακόμα πιο ευκολα κοντά σου). Βήματα λοιπόν:


Σωστή διατροφή και υγειηνήΣχέση εμπιστοσύνης 

ο κύριος αυτός που είδε τον παπαγάλο σου χοντρό φαντάζομαι έπρεπε να σου πεί κάτι για να δικαιολογήσει τα € της επίσκεψης….έτσι λοιπόν τι έχει λιπαρά? Οι ξηροί καρποί…Κόφτους….. ΖΟΝΚ!

Οι  περισσότερες τροφές που καταναλώνουμε περιέχουν κορεσμένα ή/και πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά…τα «κακά» και τα «καλά» λιπαρά αν θυμάσαι στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία..Τα κακά λιπαρά φέρνουν την κακκή χοληστερίνη και καρδιακά προβλήματα αλλά τα καλά όμως σε σωστή αναλογία είναι άκρως απαραίτητα ..Σε αυτή την κατηγορία (πολυακόρεστα/καλά λιπαρά) ανήκουν τα «δημοφιλή» ω3(λινολενικό οξύ) και ω6 (λινελαϊκο οξύ) τα οποία επαναλαμβάνω στη σωστή αναλογία ενισχύουν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα/την ικανότητα του πουλιού να ανταποκριθεί στις ασθένειες και επίσης μειώνουν χοληστερίνη και καρδιακά προβήματα… Αν όμως δεν τηρείται η σωστή αναλογία τότε αντιστρέφεται ο πολύτιμος ρόλος τους και το πουλί αργά η γρήγορα νοσεί (ή 'φεύγει απροειδοποίητα).. 

Οι ξηροί καρποί που ο μ@@@ ο γιατρός σου είπε να κόψεις είναι πηγή και των δύο αυτών πολύτιμων λιπαρών (και όχι μόνο..είναι επίσης πηγή για πρωτείνη και στοιχεία όπως ασβέστιο σίδηρο, χαλκό μαγγάνιο ψευδάργυρο, κάλιο θειαμίνη και βιταμίνη νομίζω Β6 και Ε ). Μη ρωτήσεις αναλογία γιατί τη μία τρώνε καρύδια την άλλη μέρα δε θέλουν καρύδι οπότε αντισταθμίζω με κάτι άλλο… Βλέπεις σαν σωστός σεφ όταν ο παπαγαλοπελάτης φέρνει το πιάτο στη μούρη πρέπει να έχει εναλλακτιές…

Για ω3 (λινολενικό οξύ ) λοιπόν: ψάρια (σολομός και γαύρος αλλά και τόνο να δίνεις κομπλέ είναι), καρύδια αμύγδαλα(με πολύ μέτρο) κάσιους  παστατεμπο ανάλατο και άψητο (κολοκυθόσπορο δηλαδή αν μπορείς να βρείς «ζωντανό»),  φυστίκια αιγίνης καρπούς φοίνικα (palm nuts θα τα βρείς στο εμπόριο), μπρόκολο κουνουπίδι, λιναρόσπορο, λάχανο, και σπανάκι (με μέτρο)

Για ω6 (λινελαϊκο οξύ), ηλιόσπορο, παπαρουνόσπορος, καλαμπόκι, κοτόπουλο

Στους δικούς μου επιπλέον δίνω Ανθότυρο και αυγό (για πρόσθετηπρόσληψη ασβεστίου και πρωτείνης λόγω πτερόροιας) αλλά και για την αναλογία τους σε Ω 3/6 ενώ για δεκατιανό έχει βρώμη (δηλαδή ω3/6, μέταλλα ιχνοστοιχεία,βιταμίνες,υδα  τάνθρακες-άμυλο). Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα πιάτα που επίσης προσφέρω και τιμούν ιδιαίτερα είναι κινόα μαύρο ρύζι και λίγο καλαμπόκι…Η κινόα από μόνη της είναι υπερτροφή και «βασιλιάς» στο λόγο αυτό των λιπιδίων… 

Τέλος, αγοράζω pellets οργανικά της harissons και προσθέτω (ανακατεύω) και ένα μπουκάλάκι στο τσουβάλι Omega3xbooster έτσι ώστε όταν τρώνε και τα pellets (υπάρχει πάντα σε όποιο σημείο κάθονται και μια ταίστρα με pellets) να υπάρχει πάντα σωστή αναλογία 3ου  και 6ου μορίου

Βάλε ένα τέτοιο μπούσουλα και παράλληλα χτίζε τη σχέση εμπισοσύνης...πως κάνουμε με τις γυναίκες που έχουν πάντα δίκιο και τους κάνεις τα περισσότερα χατήρια για να μη σε μουρμουράνε? έτσι και εκεί...δουλικό υπομονή και επιμονή και κέρδισες  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Τρωγομαι παρα παρα πολυ να το σχολιασω το τελευταιο αλλα θα μεινω στο θεμα και σε αυτο που σκεφτομουν μεχρι εκεινη την ωρα! Ουαου λοιπον! Που τα εμαθες ολα αυτα; Να ρωτησω κατι; Θα ρωτησω! Ανθοτυρο σολωμο και γαυρο και τονο; Τα τρωνε ολα αυτα; Ωμα; Φανταζομαι χωρις καθολου αλατι ε; Ειδικα με τον ανθοτυρο καπου το ακουσα προσφατα αλλα λεω αποκλειεται!

----------


## erithacus

> Τρωγομαι παρα παρα πολυ να το σχολιασω το τελευταιο αλλα θα μεινω στο θεμα και σε αυτο που σκεφτομουν μεχρι εκεινη την ωρα! Ουαου λοιπον! Που τα εμαθες ολα αυτα; Να ρωτησω κατι; Θα ρωτησω! Ανθοτυρο σολωμο και γαυρο και τονο; Τα τρωνε ολα αυτα; Ωμα; Φανταζομαι χωρις καθολου αλατι ε; Ειδικα με τον ανθοτυρο καπου το ακουσα προσφατα αλλα λεω αποκλειεται!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα σε πείραξε που σας "χειριζόμαστε" για να μη μουρμουράτε, ε? ε δε θα σε πείραζε?  :Character0053: !!χαχαχαχαχα...Με τη λακτόζη προσωπικά ταλαντεύομαι για αυτό και είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός...αλλά στην αναλογία 3/6 είναι ικανοποιητικό και είναι και πηγή πρωτείνης....τα πάντα είναι ανάλατα Αριάδνη τα πουλιά δε μπορούν να αποβάλλουν εύκολα το αλάτι από τον οργανισμό τους και τα σκοτώνει σιγά σιγά...ανθότυρο δίνω ανά 3 μέρες...
που τα έμαθα? Χροοοονια πολλά αθλητισμό στην πλάτη Αριάδνη...απο τα 6 μ...

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα δεν ξερω ποιος χειριζεται ποιον αλλα οκ! Ανεξαντλητο θεμα! 
Αχα ναι κι εγω απο μικρη μια απ τα ιδια γι αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση αλλα και παλι τοσες τοσες λεπτομερειες δεν τις ξερω! 
Για τον ανθοτυρο μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι περα απ τη λακτοζη ειναι ενα πολυ ιδιαιτερο προιον γιατι ειναι καπως εποχιακο αλλα επειδη εχει ζητηση παραγονται πολλοι που ειναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητος! Δηλαδη ειδικα την εποχη αυτη τωρα πρεπει να ειναι κανεις απολυτα σιγουρος για τον τυροκομο!

----------


## erithacus

> Χαχαχα δεν ξερω ποιος χειριζεται ποιον αλλα οκ! Ανεξαντλητο θεμα! 
> Αχα ναι κι εγω απο μικρη μια απ τα ιδια γι αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση αλλα και παλι τοσες τοσες λεπτομερειες δεν τις ξερω! 
> Για τον ανθοτυρο μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι περα απ τη λακτοζη ειναι ενα πολυ ιδιαιτερο προιον γιατι ειναι καπως εποχιακο αλλα επειδη εχει ζητηση παραγονται πολλοι που ειναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητος! Δηλαδη ειδικα την εποχη αυτη τωρα πρεπει να ειναι κανεις απολυτα σιγουρος για τον τυροκομο!


τα ρέστα μου....πολύ σωστό....αλλά και τα φυτοφάρμακα και τα ραντίσματα ψεκάσματα στα λαχανικά και φρούτα που δίνουμε?το χλώριο στο νερό μας?αν το πιάσουμε και από εκεί αριάδνη πρέπει να αμολήσουμε τους παππαγάλους σε αφρική και ωκεανία και εμείς να πάμε να γίνουμε Ινδιάνοι

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι απλα ενταξει στα υπολοιπα κανενα φιλτρο θα το βαλεις, τα βιολογικα θα τα προτιμησεις, θα τα χιλιοπλυνεις κ λιγο ε και κατι παει και γινεται.! Αλλα το συγκεκριμενο προιον μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση γιατι το γνωριζω καλα εκ των εσω ας πουμε και επειδη ειναι και ευπαθες! Δηλαδη δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα αλλα ναι ειναι φουλ θρεπτικος αν ειναι σωστα φτιαγμενος!

----------


## erithacus

> Ναι απλα ενταξει στα υπολοιπα κανενα φιλτρο θα το βαλεις, τα βιολογικα θα τα προτιμησεις, θα τα χιλιοπλυνεις κ λιγο ε και κατι παει και γινεται.! Αλλα το συγκεκριμενο προιον μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση γιατι το γνωριζω καλα εκ των εσω ας πουμε και επειδη ειναι και ευπαθες! Δηλαδη δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα αλλα ναι ειναι φουλ θρεπτικος αν ειναι σωστα φτιαγμενος!


θα το σταματήσω Αριάδνη...είχα πρόβλημα με το ασβέστιο της μικρής για αυτό το ξεκίνησα...με πολλές τύψεις αλλά έχεις δίκιο...με έπεισες

----------


## Ariadni

> θα το σταματήσω Αριάδνη...είχα πρόβλημα με το ασβέστιο της μικρής για αυτό το ξεκίνησα...με πολλές τύψεις αλλά έχεις δίκιο...με έπεισες


Οχι ενταξει δεν το ειπα για να το σταματησεις! Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απλα το ειπα για να το επισημανω οτι θελει προσοχη. Αν το μερος που ψωνιζεις το εμπιστευεσαι δε θα υπαρχει προβλημα!

----------


## erithacus

> Οχι ενταξει δεν το ειπα για να το σταματησεις! Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απλα το ειπα για να το επισημανω οτι θελει προσοχη. Αν το μερος που ψωνιζεις το εμπιστευεσαι δε θα υπαρχει προβλημα!


στο εμπόριο δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν...δυστυχώς προσπάθησα να αποφύγω τα γαλακτοκομικά και έβλεπα πρόβλημα (αμελητέο αλλά υπήρχε) και έτσι το ξεκίνησα...οχι για τον μποντόζα μ αλλά για την μικρή μ...και τώρα έχει γίνει κουκλάρα....πέταγμα χρώματα κορμί είναι οπτασία σκέτη....( ο μπολντόζας από μικρός τρώει το καταπέτασμα και ξεχειλίζει από υγεία δύναμη και ψώνιο)...στο μυαλό μου τόχα με βαραίνει από την μέρα που το ξεκίνησα με τρώει...

----------


## Ariadni

Παντα οπτασια ηταν αλλα ενταξει το ποσο τα αγαπας και τα προσεχεις το ξερουμε ολοι οποτε μου φαινεται λογικο που κοιτας και την πιο μικρη μικρη λεπτομερεια 
Τωρα ενταξει ψαχνοντας σε καποια πιο μικρα μαγαζακια που φερνουν λιγα και καλα μπορεις να βρεις κατι καλυτερο..

----------


## erithacus

> Παντα οπτασια ηταν αλλα ενταξει το ποσο τα αγαπας και τα προσεχεις το ξερουμε ολοι οποτε μου φαινεται λογικο που κοιτας και την πιο μικρη μικρη λεπτομερεια 
> Τωρα ενταξει ψαχνοντας σε καποια πιο μικρα μαγαζακια που φερνουν λιγα και καλα μπορεις να βρεις κατι καλυτερο..


σε λίγο θα τα πλατσουρίσω....χεχεχεχε... πάππιες πάλι θα τα κάνω  :Happy:

----------


## ggeorge

Καταρχην χιλια ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας.
Ο ρικος ηρθε παλι στον πατερα. Αλλαζει τελειως η διαθεση του οταν τον βλεπει. 
Σε δυο ωρες ερχεται το νεο του κλουβι. Πηρα οσο πιο τετραγωνο γινεται αλλα να ανοιγει απο πανω. Το τελευταιο που ειχα ποσταρει.
Πηγα και μια βολτα απο τον πτηνιατρο. Ειναι σε αυτους που προτεινονται στο site...
Δεν το ειχα γραψει καλα και δεν το καταλαβατε. Δεν μου ειχε πει να κοψω τους ξηρους καρπους αλλα τους ηλιοσπορους.
Μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι ο ρικος ηταν χοντρος και αποφασισαμε να του κανουμε διαιτα. Αρκει να μην τον ταιζει κρυφα ο πατερας βλακειες.
Μου εδωσε την τροφη Beaphar XtraVital Parrot*

Μου ειπε για ενα μηνα να του δινω μονο αυτη που ειναι πληρης τροφη και απο αλλα φαγητα αν θελω μονο πορτοκαλι λαχανο και μαρουλι που ειναι σαν νερο και δεν παχαινουν. Σε ενα -εναμιση μηνα θα εχει χασει τα περιττα κιλακια του.

Μετα θα του δινω φρουτα μερα παρα μερα (θα εναλασσονται με λαχανικα) γιατι συνεχεια προκαλουν διαρροια.

Επισης επειδη στη φυση ζουν σε πολυ υγρο περιβαλλον θελουν πολυ συχνα μπανιο. Και καθε μερα στην περιπτωση μου καλο κανει. Αρκει να εχει ζεστη το σπιτι.

Αρκει να πεισω τον πατερα μου. Σιγουρα 4 φορες τη βδομαδα θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...

----------


## Ariadni

Καθε μερα μπανιο θεωρω οτι ειναι υπερβολη.. Γενικα για τους χειμερινους μηνες καλυτερα θα ελεγα 1-2 φορες, ανοιξη-φθινοπωρο 2-3 και καλοκαιρι ναι αρκετα συχνα εως και καθε μερα. Αλλα εσυ αποφασιζεις

----------


## ggeorge

Το καθε μερα σιγουρα δε θα το κανω... το εκανα το καλοκαιρι. Αλλα χεινωνα οσο ζεστο και να ειναι το σπιτι το φοβαμαι....  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

> Το καθε μερα σιγουρα δε θα το κανω... το εκανα το καλοκαιρι. Αλλα χεινωνα οσο ζεστο και να ειναι το σπιτι το φοβαμαι....


γιώργο μακάρι να καθοταν να τον επλενες κάθε μέρα...Συμφωνώ με την  Αριάδνη κάθε ημέρα είναι υπερβολή...Μια λογική συχνότητα είναι κάθε δέκα  μέρες....αλλά όταν λέμε να πλυθεί όχι να του ψεκάζεις νερό και αυτός να  κάθεται σε μια γωνιά με τα φτερά κλειστά....πρέπει να είναι φουντομένο  το πούπουλο και να ανοιγοκλείνει τα φτερά και να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε και  να χτυπάει τις φτερούγες του....δηλαδή να θέλει να "πάρει" το νερό μέσα  στα πούπουλα και φτερούγες...εκείνος θα σου καθορίσει τη συχνότητα...θα  δείς οτι θα υπάρχουν μέρες τις οποίες θα στο ζητάει και μέρες που θα  παιδευεσαι αλλά...τζίφος....Αν το σπίτι έχει ζέστη την ώρα που τον  πλένεις και θα εξακολουθεί να έχει τις επόμενες ώρες και δεν είναι  τοποθετημένος σε τζάμι ή σε κάποιο ρεύμα, δεν έχεις φόβο...μπορείς και  το χειμώνα....εγώ σήμερα τα έκανα μπουγέλο πάλι...(κάθε Σάββατο)..

Σου  επιβεβαίωσε ότι είναι χοντρός.....Πόσα γραμμάρια ζυγίζει ο Ρίκο?Πως σου  επιβεβαίωσε οτι είναι χοντρός?τι έκανε ακριβώς?Με τη διατροφή που σου  πρότεινε προσωπικά δε συμφωνώ ξαφνικά να κόψεις ότι τρώει και για ένα  μήνα να του δίνεις μια συγκεκριμένη τροφή και λίγα φορύτα και λαχανικά  μέρα παρά μέρα (αν κατάλαβα καλά)...Το πιο πιθανό είναι οτι θα τον  στρεσσάρεις και πραγματικά στρεσσάρονται πολύ εύκολα αυτα τα  χαζόπουλα....Επιπλέον είμαι πολύ δύσπιστος με τις εταιρείες και στη θέση  σου θα διάλεγα οργανικά πέλετς...αλλά δε θα αφηνα το παππαγάλο ποτέ να  τρώει μόνο pellets ακόμα και αν είμουν 100% σίγουρος για την ποιότητά  τους....Αν πραγματικά έπρεπε να χάσει βάρος θα του διατηρούσα τα γεύματα  αλλά απλά θα ήταν μικρότερα σε ποσότητα..θα τον μάθαινα να τρώει όση  μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία και θα βεβεαιωνόμουν ότι παίρνει μεταλλα  ιχνοστοιχεία βιταμίνες πρωτεινη,υδατάνθρακες από αυτά που του  προσφέρω...θα έκανα δηλαδή ότι ιχύει και για μενα και για όλα τα ζώα στη  φύση...( είμαι δύσπιστος Γιώργο με 3 πράγματα τις εταιρείες,τους  γιατρούς,και την εκκλησία)

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Το οτι ειναι χοντρουλης το καταλαβε με το που ακουμπησε την κοιλια του με το δαχτυλο. Υπηρχε λιπος που το καταλαβα και εγω. Φανταζομαι δεν θα ειναι φυσιολογικο

Οποτε λες να τον παω σιγα σιγα με τις αλλαγες. Και εμενα πιο λογικο μου ακουγεται
Το σιγουρο ειναι λογω της αλλαγης του κλουβιου δε θα του αλλαξω τιποτα μεχρι να συνηθησει. 

Το κλουβι συναρμολογηθηκε. Η στρογγυλη επιφανεια ειναι πολυ μικρη. Δεν επιρρεαζει πολυ τον χωρο....
Αυριο το πρωι θα μεταφερθει. Λεω να τον αφησω λιγο μεσα για να συνηθησει και να του ανοιξω απο το απογευμα ή την επομενη μερα.

Edit: δυστυχως τα πελλετ δεν τα πλησιαζει. Το δοκιμασα πριν απο δυο τρεις μηνες. Βεβαια ουτε την τροφη που του πηρα ετρωγε.

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο σήμερα το πήρες σήμερα το συναρμολόγησες και σήμερα τσουβάλιασες και το Ρίκο μέσα?Είσαι τρελός? Εγώ το συναρμολογώ το αφήνω δίπλα τους να το βλέπουν καμια εβδομάδα και μετά τα "μεταγγίζω"....Πάρε λίγο το χρόνο να ανασάνεις Γιώργο και ψαξου σιγά σιγά....δε θέλει τέτοια προσέγγιση ο παππαγάλος σου...Υποψιάζομαι οτι τον πιέζεις και τον στρεσσάρεις πολύ....

----------


## ggeorge

Δεν εχει μπει μεσα. Αυριο ελεγα να τον βαλω.
Αρα να το καθηστερησω....
Εχω τα δυο κλουβια το ενα διπλα στο αλλο για να το βλεπει.

----------


## erithacus

> Δεν εχει μπει μεσα. Αυριο ελεγα να τον βαλω.
> Αρα να το καθηστερησω....
> Εχω τα δυο κλουβια το ενα διπλα στο αλλο για να το βλεπει.


Πολύ ωραία γιατί τρόμαξα λίγο....Ναι αστο να το βλέπει μέχρι να το συνηθίσει λίγες μέρες...στο μεταξύ εσύ μπορείς να το στολίζεις μέσα με παιχνίδια...αν σκοπεύεις να του πάρεις καινούρια προσπάθησε τα χρώματα και τα σχήματα των πατηθρων και των παιχνιδιών να "μοιαζουν" με αυτά που έχει ήδη επεξεργαστεί στο παρελθόν....Γενικά τις αλλαγές στη τροφή στο κλουβί στο χώρο πρέπει να στήνεις ολοκληρο marketing πρώτα και να του τις "πουλάς"...και η σχέση του μαζί σου σιγά σιγά θα βελτιωθεί...στο χρόνο που θέλει ο Ρίκο όχι εμείς....

----------


## ggeorge

Καταλαβα.
Εχω αρκετα που τα ειχα εκτος κλουβιου πιασμενα ομως πανω του κι επαιζε οταν ηταν ανοιχτο. Οποτε τα ξερει. Ισως παρω και κανενα ακομα ...

----------


## Ariadni

Μπορεις να εχεις και τα ιδια παιχνιδια αν θελεις! Δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα αλλαξεις! Παντως ναι αστο το νεο κλουβι για λιγο καιρο! Μπορει αμα βγει εξω να παει και απο μονος του να το περιεργαστει!

----------


## ggeorge

Ναι θα ξεκινησουμε με τα ιδια και βλεπουμε αργοτερα

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, καλά πάμε?Συνηθίζει το μάτι το καινούριο "σπίτι"?

----------


## ggeorge

Ποιο ματι; το απογευμα εκανε βολτες πανω του. Δεν μπηκε μεσα. Τα ειχα διπλα διπλα...
Επεστρεψε στο μικρο μετα απο πολλες βολτες πανω στο κλουβι, στο πατωμα, στο σαλονι και στην κουζινα... και κοιμαται.
 Θα ξαναπαω αυριο το απογευμα.
Απο φαγητο ακομα δεν του εχω βαλει τη νεα τροφη μην τον αγχωσω, μιας και δεν του αρεσει
Τριαντα χρονια στο σπιτι μαλλον εχει ξεθαρεψει αρκετα.
Αυριο θα του βαλω και φαγητο στο νεο να υπαρχει. Θα μπει μονος του μεσα σε μια δυο μερες...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα.
Το μεσημερι πηγε ο πατερας μου για υπνο και αφησε τον ρικο εκτος κλουβιου (μικρου κλουβιου)
Μετα απο δυο ωρες που γυρισε στο σαλονι βρηκε τον παπαγαλο στο αλλο κλουβι και μαλιστα μεσα. Ετρωγε ο χοντρος. Τον αφησε ησυχο και δεν ξαναγυρισε στο μικρο. 
Το κλουβι το βραδυ δεν κλεινει. Ο ρικος κοιμαται οπου θελει. Μεσα εξω, στο μικρο στο μεγαλο , οπου θελει...
Θα δουμε αυριο που θα τον βρουμε.
Ειμαι σιγουρος στο μεγαλο.

Λιγο αργοτερα, το απογευμα πηγα και εγω στο σπιτι. Του εβαλα την καινουρια τροφη. Μυριζει μαλλον ωραια και ξαναπηγε για φαγητο. Δυστυχως επελεγε μονο τους λιγους ηλιοσπορους που ειχε μεσα. Λεω απο αυριο να ελαττωσουμε λιγο τα σπορακια. Σταδιακα οπως ειπε και ο e. 
Ξεχασα να πω και τις δυο βιταμινες που μου εδωσε ο πτηνιατρος. Η μια λογω κακης διατροφης beaphar multivit (5 μερες το μηνα) και η αλλη 10 μερες για τo φτερωμα που δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση.  Beaphar Βogena rui hulp extra.
Μπανακι δεν καναμε. Εφτασα κατα τις πεντε οποτε το φοβηθηκα. Μαλλον τα χριστουγεννα ή το σκ που θα ειμαι νωρις στο σπιτι

Καλα παμε νομιζω. Μονο για το φαγητο φοβαμαι λιγο οτι αν δεν πεινασει δε θα φαει τα καινουρια σπορακια του.

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπω καταπληκτικά πράγματα ειπώθηκαν ! 
Μπράβο παιδιά , διαμάντια είστε και οι τρεις σας !   :Icon Smile:  :: 

Γιώργο θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες του μικρού , μας έλειψε !!  :Love0033:

----------


## erithacus

> Καλησπερα.
> Το μεσημερι πηγε ο πατερας μου για υπνο και αφησε τον ρικο εκτος κλουβιου (μικρου κλουβιου)
> Μετα απο δυο ωρες που γυρισε στο σαλονι βρηκε τον παπαγαλο στο αλλο  κλουβι και μαλιστα μεσα. Ετρωγε ο χοντρος. Τον αφησε ησυχο και δεν  ξαναγυρισε στο μικρο. 
> Το κλουβι το βραδυ δεν κλεινει. Ο ρικος κοιμαται οπου θελει. Μεσα εξω, στο μικρο στο μεγαλο , οπου θελει...
> Θα δουμε αυριο που θα τον βρουμε.
> Ειμαι σιγουρος στο μεγαλο.
> 
> Λιγο αργοτερα, το απογευμα πηγα και εγω στο σπιτι. Του εβαλα την  καινουρια τροφη. Μυριζει μαλλον ωραια και ξαναπηγε για φαγητο. Δυστυχως  επελεγε μονο τους λιγους ηλιοσπορους που ειχε μεσα. Λεω απο αυριο να  ελαττωσουμε λιγο τα σπορακια. Σταδιακα οπως ειπε και ο e. 
> Ξεχασα να πω και τις δυο βιταμινες που μου εδωσε ο πτηνιατρος. Η μια  λογω κακης διατροφης beaphar multivit (5 μερες το μηνα) και η αλλη 10  μερες για τo φτερωμα που δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση.  Beaphar  Βogena rui hulp extra.
> ...


Γιώργο, προσαντολίσου άμεσα να του μάθεις φρέσκια  τροφή :Embarrassment: πωροκηπευτικά,δεματικά, φρούτα,όσπρια, ψάρι....Σε ενδιαφέρει τα  γεύματά του να είναι πρωτεινούχα, βιταμινούχα και πλούσια σε μέταλα  ιχνοστοιχεία και κορεσμένα λιπίδια(omega3/omega6) σε σωστή αναλογία  (στον άνθρωπο είναι 2:1) ...Ο στόχος σου καλύτερα θα πρέπει να είναι η  "απεξάρτηση" σου από τις συσκευασμένες τροφές και τα συμπληρώματα  διατροφών και οι βιταμίνες σε σκόνη ή σε νερό...Το ιδανικό για τον  παπαγάλο σου είναι να τα παίρνει από τις τροφές ή/κια να τα συνθέτει  μόνος του μέσα από αυτές...Για εμένα κάθε μέρα που περναει είσαι μια  ημέρα πίσω από το στόχο...Επιμένω Γιώργο στο θέμα σου για τη σωστή  διατροφή του γιατί ο δικός μου ο μακαρίτης έφτασε 45 και ο οργανισμός  του δε μπόρεσε να αντέξει έναν μικρό κάυσωνα και μου φυγε.....την  αλήθεια βέβαια δεν την έμαθα ποτέ τι έγινε ακριβώς, αλλά πάντα ήξερα ότι  είμουν "πίσω" διατροφικά...πολύ πίσω....Πρέπει να τον θωρακίσεις τον  Ρίκο αν θές να τον έχεις χρόνια πολλά ακόμα (περισσότερα από εμένα)..Αν  δεν το κάνεις θα το μετανοιώνεις φοβάμαι για χρόοονια....Αν μπορούσα να  γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω θα πίεζα τον ευταό μου πιτσιρίκο να του μαθαινα  όλες τις σωστές και "πλούσιες" και ζωντανές τροφές και ακόμα θα τον είχα  τώρα το παππού  :sad:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Νομιζω το παιρνεις πολυ προσωπικα το οτι εχασες τον προηγουμενο CAG σου. Παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο η διατροφη αλλα απο κει περα ειναι το τι γονιδια κουβαλανε, συμπτωσεις και χιλιοι αλλοι δυο παραγοντες. Δεν μπορεις να τα ελεγξεις ολα και σιγουρα μια καλη διατροφη δε σου εξασφαλιζει 100% οτι ο παπαγαλος σου θα ζησει μεχρι τα γεραματα.

----------


## ggeorge

e το προσπαθω αυτο. Εχω κοψει τους ηλιοσπορους. Του δινω φρουτα και λαχανικα. Θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο απο εδω και περα. Οι βιταμινες ειναι μεχρι να διορθωθει η διατροφη. 
Εμποδιο ειναι ο πατερας μου που τον λυπαται και τον ταιζει σαβουρα. Χθες βρηκα στο πατωμα του κλουβιου κουλουρακια.
Δυστυχως δεν το καταλαβαινει οτι του κανει κακο. Απο τη συσκευασμενη τροφη τρωει μονο τους ηλιοσπορους γιατι ειναι χορτατος. 
Σημερα εκανε μπανιο. Καμια σχεση με τα βιντεακια σου. Ο δικος μου ειναι βρωμιαρης. Δεν του αρεσει μαλλον το μπανιο. Αδιαφορος και περιμενε ποτε θα τελειωσω....
Θα ανεβασω καποια βιντεακια. Δυστυχως οταν βλεπει το κινητο μαλλον κομπλαρει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο άρχοντας ο Ρίκο , :Love0001:  μπράβο ! 

Σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να είναι και επιθετικός καμιά φορά 
επειδή πιθανόν να φοβάται την κάμερα και πάει να της επιτεθεί ! :Scared0016: 

Το κλουβί τέλειο , μπράβο ! Καλορίζικο !!!  :: 


Καλές Γιορτές να έχεις ! 

 :112:

----------


## ggeorge

Ναι το εχω σκεφτει αυτο. Οχι φοβο, αλλα περιεργεια πιο πολυ
Μετα το μπανιο ειναι πιο παιχνιδιαρης. Δεν καθεται να τον χαιδεψω. Δε φοβαται γιατι δειχνει να διασκεδαζει το παιχνιδι "δαγκωστε τον Γιωργο". Προσπαθει να με τσιμπησει με τραγουδια και γελια (ναι γελαει οπως εγω)
Χορεψαμε και λιγακι (πολυ λιγο λογω κινητου παλι)
Χρονια πολλα σε ολους

https://youtu.be/JUo98rbJWOM





Edit γενικα πιστευω οτι ειναι επιθετικος οχι απο φοβο. 30 χρονια ειναι πολλα για να μας φοβαται.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eιναι πολυ ομορφος! Να τον χαιρεσαι και να τον προσεχεις!

----------


## Ariadni

Αρχοντας ειναι τωρα και απο κεφια αλλο τιποτα!!! Ειναι πολυ πολυ ομορφος!!!! Και μια καλη διατροφη τωρα και θα τον εχετε συντροφια για πολλα πολλα χρονια!! Ειναι βασικο να εξηγησεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να μην τρωει ο,τι υπαρχει στο σπιτι το πουλακι! Ολα θα πανε πολυ καλα πιστευω

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, συγχαρητήρια το κλουβί εγκρίνεται...και πραγματικά είναι πολύ πολύ όμορφος....

Επιθετικός δεν είναι  επειδή σε φοβάται όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησες αλλά γιατί όντας αρσενικός  έλκεται από τη φύση του για παιχνίδια εξουσίας/επίδειξη  κυριαρχίας....τα τσιμπήματα που σου έχει κάνει στο παρελθόν και τα οποία  θα σου κάνει στο μέλλον είναι "οριοθέτησης" και επίδειξη ισχύος μπορεί  να φοβάσαι οτι θα πονέσεις (λίγο πονάνε ναι) αλλά είναι πταίσματα....Θα  έχεις επίσης παρατηρήσει ότι όταν έρχεται στο σπίτι κάποιος τον οποίο  δεν τον έχει ξαναδεί ποτέ φουσκώνει σαν κλώσσα τα πούπουλα και το κεφάλι  του κατεβαίνει χαμηλά στο ύψος του στήθους και βγάζει και μια περίεργη  τσιρίδα την οποία δεν την ακούς εσύ ποτέ....Εκεί είναι που επιτίθεται  σοβαρά για να κάνει κακκό και ζημιά-εκέι νοιώθει οτι απειλείται και  πρέπει να προστατέυσει.....αυτό το τσίμπημα θα πονέσει...πολύ δυνατά και  θα κόψει και "φιλετάκι".... 

Η συμπεριφορά του θα έχεις επίσης  παρατηρήσει ότι ποικίλλει ανάλογα την ημέρα...Εμένα έχουν άλλη  συμπεριφορά τις ηλιόλουστες ημέρες και άλλη συμπεριφορά τις νεφώδεις και  βροχερές ημέρες...λογικό...Σε ότι και αν προσπαθείς να του  μάθεις....παρατήρησέ το σώμα τα μάτια και τις κινήσεις του τις στιγμές  που είναι καλός και γλυκός και τρυφερός αλλά και τις στιγμές που είναι  "επιθετικός"...Μάθε τη γλώσσα του για να μπορείς να διαβάζεις τη διάθεσή  του και έτσι θα ξέρεις πότε θέλει να τον πλησ ιάσεις παραπάνω για να  του μάθεις κάτι νέο αλλά και πότε θα πρέπει να τον αφήνεις στην ησυχία  του...οταν θα καταλάβει ο παππαγάλος σου οτι "επικονωνείτε" θα δείς ότι η  σχέση σης θα αρχίσει να παίρνει "σχήμα"...σεβασμός, υπομονή και  κατανόηση είναι οι λέξεις κλειδιά...

----------


## Ariadni

Θυμαμαι οταν ειχα παρει κι εγω το μικρο μου οτι μου ειχαν πεσει ολα λιγο μαζεμενα γιατι μεσα σε 3 μερες επρεπε να κανω τα παντα για την προετοιμασια του χωρου και μετα τον εφερα και ειχα πελαγωσει..
Επρεπε να το κανω να μη με φοβαται, να με εμπιστευθει, να μαθω τη γλωσσα του σωματος του και το πιο δυσκολο να του μαθω να τρωει.. Ειχα πελαγωσει και ειχα αγχωθει ιδιαιτερα πολυ!
Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι απ εξω αν τα βαλεις σε μια σειρα ολα και προσπαθεις λιγο λιγο το καθενα καθε μερα στο τελος θα γινουν ολα απο μονα τους!
Δε χρειαζεται να βιαστεις και να 3σκεφτεσαι οτι πρεπει να γινουν ολα τωρα οπωσδηποτε, γιατι δε θα γινουν και θα αγχωνεσαι τζαμπα! Θα τα κανεις μ ενα ρυθμο που θα μπορειτε να ακολουθησετε και οι δυο και θα ειστε καλα!

----------


## ggeorge

καλημερα και χρόνια πολλα

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και το ενδιαφερον σας... 

Πηρα τηλεφωνο τον πατερα να δω τι κανουνε και οι δυο. 
Μου είπε σημερα είναι χριστουγεννα και επρεπε να τον ταισει λιγο πιο καλα....  :Icon Smile:  :Icon Smile:   :: . Και επισης επειδη θα ερθει σε μενα μπορει να μεινει μονος του ο παπαγαλος μεχρι το απογευμα και να πεινασει....  

Του εβαλε παλι ενα σωρο πραγματα και παλι θα ειναι σκασμενος. Οποτε παει και σημερα η προσπαθεια για να φαει κατι καλυτερο.
του εβαλε ροδια, πορτοκαλια, μυλο και φυστικια αιγινης. 
Αν μου βαζανε φυστικια αιγινης και εγω δε θα ετρωγα το φαγητο μου....  :Sign0008: 

e πρεπει να γραψεις ενα βιβλιο για παπαγάλους. Δεν είναι μονο οτι εχεις γνωσεις, αλλα και ο τροπος που τα λες....  :Love0033: 
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ !!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

> e πρεπει να γραψεις ενα βιβλιο για παπαγάλους. Δεν είναι μονο οτι εχεις γνωσεις, αλλα και ο τροπος που τα λες.... 
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ !!!!!


Σοβαρα τωρα! Για σκεψου το! Και αν δε θες βιβλιο μηπως κανενα αρθρο εδω; Ε; Ε; Τι λες; 

Χρονια Πολλα και Καλα Χριστουγεννα

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο μη κυνηγάς τον πατέρα άδικα κατά τη γνώμη μου...το ρόδι είναι από  τα καλύτερα φρούτα (περιεκτικότατο σε φυτικές ίνες, αντιοξειδωτικά,  βιταμίνες), το φυστίκι Αιγίνης επίσης από τους καλύτερους καρπούς  (περιεκτικότατο σε βιταμίνες,μέταλλα ιχνοστοιχεία, κορεσμένα λιπίδια ω3  κ6) και το πορτοκάλι αν και όξινο επιτρέπεται και αυτό ναι...Πολύ  θρεπτικό γεύμα μου φάνηκε αυτό...(και το προτιμώ από μια χούφτα  συσκευασμένης τροφής)...

Ανακούφιση ήταν αυτό με τον πατέρα  Γιώργο γιατί εγώ είχα καταλάβει ότι του δίνει junkιές... Μια χαρά λοιπόν  (και μου λύθηκε και η απορία πως επιβίωσε τόσα χρόνια)....Προσπάθησε να  εφαρμόσεις ένα πρόγραμμα λοιπόν.... Σημείωσε όλες τις θρεπτικές  τροφές...Ξεχώρισε τα βασικά του γεύματα (πρωινό/μεσημεριανό/βραδυνό) και  κάνε εναλλαγές στις "σφήνες"... Δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή είναι τόσα πολλά  αυτά που πρέπει να τρώει που αναγκαστικά θα δείς θα τα χωρίσεις σε  ομάδες... 

εμένα το δικό μου πρόγραμμα πάνω κάτω με εναλλαγες και  παραλλαγές (λόγω και εποχικότητας προϊόντων αλλά και αναλόγως ποιο πιάτο  μου φτύνουν και μου πετάνε στα μούτρα) είναι ως εξής:

Πρωϊ :  τώρα το χειμώνα προστατευμένα από ρεύματα έξω στον ήλιο κατά τις 9 (να  τα βαρέσει κανά τέταρτο καρφί όλος ο ήλιος ο πρωινός..το καλοκαίρι αυτό  γίνεται κατά τις 7-8) και σερβίρω πρασινάδα (σέλερυ  ρόκα, ραδίκι, καροτόφυλλα, βασιλικό, πατζαρόφυλλα, κάποιες φορές όλα μαζί  κάποιες με σειρά και κάποιες φορές βάζω και σπανάκι)..

αφού φάνε αθτό  σερίρεται μισό καλαμπόκι φρέσκο κομμένο σε ροδέλες...Μετά μπαίνει ενα  αυγό βρασμένο (χωρίς κροκό αλλά μαζί με το κέλυφος) κια λίγο αθότυρο και  τα δύο 2 πρωινά την εβδομάδα ενώ μια φορά μπαίνει κια ο κορκος  μαζί...μέχρι να έρθει το μεσημεριναό έχουν φάει ενα καρπό φοίνικα δύο  αμύγδαλα 3-4 αιγίνης (ο καθένας)...αφήνω μια ταιστρα από τα Pellets μέσα  και μια ταιστρα με 2 κουταλιές βρώμη (τρώνε μια ο καθένας κουταλιά)...

Μετά έχει φτάσει το μεσημεριανό

1ο  πιάτο: κινόα βρασμένη μαζί με μαύρο (άγριο μη αποφλοιωμένο) ρύζι λίγα  σπυριά καλαμπόκι (από το υπόλοιπο μισό) ανακατεμένο με τόνο γαύρο σολωμό  (ιδανικό ο σολωμός και μετά ο γαύρος και μετά ο τόνος λόγω της  περιεκτικότητάς τους σε ω3-ο τόνος έχει το χαμηλότερο) αναλόγως πιο  ψαρικό έχω...

2 πιάτο : γίγαντες, ρεθύβι αρακάς φασολάκι  φρέσκο,μπάμιες,φασολάκι μαυρομάτικο,κόκκινη φακή και καφέ,πιπεριές  φλωρίνης,καρότο,μπρόκολλο ζεματισμένο, κουνουπίδι, τοματίνια,γλυκοπατάτα  (ποικιλία βελανίδι) ψιλοκομμένα όλα κια θερμοκρασία δωματίου και  κάποιες φορές βράζονται με λίγο σκόρδο (ανά δέκα ημέρες)

Για  καμιά ώρα τρώνε ασταμάτητα και από τα δύο πιάτα.... μόλις χορτάσουν  σερβίρονται με πιπεριές τσίλι και καυτερές πράσινες κάποιες φορές  σερβίρεται και λεμόνι λίγο με τη φλούδα του..

Μετά έρχεται  γρήγορα γρήγορα το φρούτο που τώρα είναι μήλο αχλάδι ρόδι,λοττός,μπανάνα  μανγκο,παπαγια κορόμηλο, μανταρίνη ότι έχω αλλά πάντα έχω (οι ποικιλίες  που προσφέρονται είναι αυτές που καταναλώνω και εγώ...στα πορτοκάλια  για παράδειγμα τόσο καιρό έδινα ναβαλίνες λακωνίας που είναι "γλυκές"  τώρα τα βαλέντσια τα αποφεύγω γιατι είναι ξίδια...περιμένω λίγο να  "κρυαδίσει" ο καιρός και από Γεννάρη που προσφέρω είναι μεεελια....)

Απόγευμα τρώμε μια μιαμιση κουταλιές λιόσπορο μόνο...

 και μετά βραδυνό....

Βραδυνό:  ότι έχει περισσέψει από τα υπόλοια πιάτα με συμπληρωμα σε ότι  καταναλώσαν περισσότερο ( τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες συμπληρώνω το ψαρικό  μια και το καταπίνουν όχι απλά τρώνε και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος)  :Happy: 

Κλείνει  η ημέρα και σερβίρονται καρύδια (3-4 στον καθένα) κάσιους, αιγίνης  πάλι, και πολύ πιο σπάνια αράπικα φυστίκια...Νεράκι (πέντε γουλιές  μπροστά μου) και νάνι...

Αυτό είναι το δικό μου πρόγραμμα  διατροφής... Πέλλετσ υπάρχουν πάντα και "τσιμπολογούν" πια ολοένα και  λιγότερο...αλλά από δική τους μόνο επιλογή πάνε σε διάφορες φάσεις και  τσιμπολογάνε.. .μια κουταλιά της σούπας και οι δύο μαζί περίπου την  ημέρα...

Ο Ρίκο ότι του δώσεις σήμερα και το επαναλάβεις και αύριο το καταγράφει και "ξέρει" τι έχει να περιμένει....
Για  να καταλάβεις πόσο σημασία δίνουν στην ιεραρχία (μόνοι τους) αν τους  την αλλάξω και σερβίρω κάτι πιο πρίν ή πιο μετά, δε θα φάνε τίποτα...Αν  το "επαναφέρω" όμως θα πέσουν με τα μούτρα....  Θα δυσκολευτείς για να  καταφέρεις να απεξαρτητοποιηθείς από τις συσκευασμένες τροφές αλλά θα  κερδίσεις πολλά χρόνια... και αν τον ζευγαρώσεις κιόλας δε θέλει μετά  τιποτα ο Ρίκος....

Ακριβώς Αριάδνη, και τώρα πια είσαι έτοιμη για  Ζακό...  εσύ συγκεκριμένα  ....  Για το άρθρο τώρα που λές όρεξη έχει ο  κόσμος εδώ να διαβάζει φαρφάρες?και αμα την αρχισω δε σταματάω... Ότι  κάνουμε στα δικά μας τα "διαμάντια" καλό είναι να το μοιραζόμαστε... Η  περίπτωση του Γιώργου με "θερμαίνει" λίγο γιατί εγώ τον δικό μου το  παππού τον έχασα και ο Γιώργος τον έχει ακόμα.. .Με μεγάλη μου χαρά να  τον βοηθήσω μέχρι ο Ρίκο να θάψει το Γιώργο.... ( οι δικοί μου εμένα  θα  με θάψουν σίγουρα)

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω μιλαμε για προγραμμα οχι αστεια!! Αυτα ολη μερα κατι τρωνε ζωη να χουν! Αρχοντες τα χεις!!
Κοιτα δεν ξερω πως το σκεφτεσαι και λες για μενα συγκεκριμενα αλλα σ ευχαριστω πολυ! Παντως εγω αυτο που κανεις δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το κανω γι αυτο και εχω παρα πολλες αμφιβολιες! Και με τον Τσαρλι τοτε και με το καναρινοχοντρουλι μου τωρα προσπαθω να κανω ο,τι μπορω αλλα δε λες οτι τα χω καταφερει και πολυ καλα! Διαβαζω οσο μπορω και μαθαινω αλλα και παλι..
Γι αυτο σου ειπα για αρθρα! Γιατι εχεις πολυ εμπειρια και μαλιστα απο ενα ειδος παπαγαλου που δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο! Δεν ειναι φαρφαρες! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικα ολα και χρησιμα και σιγουρα εδω μεσα υπαρχει πολυ ορεξη! Εγω τωρα περιμενω να ξερεις! Ξεκινα!

----------


## erithacus

Οι μεσαίου μεγέθους και πάνω σε "σαγηνεύουν"..και εσύ κάνεις για τη δουλειά...

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο καλά πάμε εκεί?τι γινεται?

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Καλη χρονια.
Μολις γυρισα απο ταξιδι γι 'αυτο και δεν ειχα ευχαριστησει για το αναλυτικοτατο ποστ.
Δεν εχω παει στο σπιτι καποιες μερες. Ο πατερας μου λεει οτι του βαζει τις καινουριες τροφες και φρουτα και λαχανικα. Δε ξερω αν πρεπει να τον πιστεψω. Αυριο θα παω ξανα να δω τι γινεται.
Θα προσπαθησω να προσθεσω και νεες τροφες αν και δυσκολα τις δεχεται. Καποιες απο αυτες που εχεις γραψει τις εχει δοκιμασει κατα καιρους.
Να σαι καλα και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## erithacus

Γνώριμη αυτή η ανησυχία όταν φεύγεις και τον αφήνεις "πίσω".... Εγώ μόλις το στρώσει για τα καλα αναχωρώ κ εγώ για τα βουνά και έχω το άγχος που θαφηςω πίσω τα μικρά "μωρά". ( κάθε μέρα κάνουν απόπειρες για φικι-φικι αλλά μωρά ειναι ακόμα  :Happy:  )


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Σημερα ειχαμε λογοδιαρροια. Θυμηθηκαμε οτι λεξη εχουμε πει τα τελευταια τριαντα χρονια. 
Ειχαμε και μια εξελιξη. Αφου κανει τις βολτες του στο πατωμα, του βαζαμε ενα ταψακι διπλα του και ανεβαινε πανω. Μετα το βαζαμε διπλα στα ξυλα και ανεβαινε. Ο πατερας μου εβαλε το ταψι διπλα στο χερι του και ανεβηκε πανω του. Στον πυχη. Αφου εκατσε λιγο εκει μετα οδηγηθηκε στα ξυλα του. 
Δοκιμασα και εγω αλλα με εχει μαθει για παιχνιδι.... οποτε παω κοντα τρελλενεται. Χαιρεται πολυ γινεται υπερκινητικος και ορμαει αλλα με γελια (γελαει κανονικα) και με μεγαλη χαρα. 
Εγω να δειτε χαρα οταν μου χωνει και καμια...
Οταν παει κοντα η καμερα τα ξεχναμε ολα. Μουγκα. 
https://youtu.be/MFJ049szRts

----------


## ggeorge

Και ενα παλαιοτερο που χορευει. Δυστυχως στην καμερα δεν.... 
Μια γευση μονο. 
Το τι γινεται με τη μουσικη οταν δεν τραβαμε δε λεγεται. Πρεπει να βαλω κρυφη καμερα.
https://youtu.be/boWxOigMCtU

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πολυ πολυ ομορφος και χορευταρας!! Σε τι σταδιο ειστε με το Ρικο; Η διατροφη του η σχεση σας;

----------


## ggeorge

για τη σχεση μας. Πολύ παιχνίδι. Κανενα χαδακι. Κανενα τσιμπιματάκι για παιχνίδι ...
Φαγητο εχουν κοπει οι ηλιοσποροι. Του δίνω τη συσκευασμενη που εχει 20 διαφορετικους σπορους (τρωει επιλεκτικα) φρούτα (μηλο, πορτοκαλι, μανταρίνι, σταφυλια, ρόδια). Φασολακια, λιγο ρυζι οταν τρωει ο πατερας μου, κανενα αυγο που και που, χθες δοκιμασε τσιπούρα. Που και που λιγο απαχο γιαουρτι που του αρεσει πολυ
Του αγορασα καποιους ξηρους καρπους επιπλεον την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει.
Μπραζίλ, αμυγδαλα, κουκουναρια, κασιους και καρυδια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το αμύγδαλο , το καρύδι και το κουκουνάρι αν είναι ανάλατα κάνουν !  :: 
Για τους άλλους ξηρούς καρπούς δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ασφαλή ..

----------


## ggeorge

Ωχ. Αναλατα ειναι ολα. Περιμενουμε απαντηση απο τον εριθακους επομενως ...  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Καλησπέρα, Αμύγδαλο πολύ καλός καρπός αλλά με μέτρο..Ενώ έχει ασβεστιο εάν δώσεις πολλά αντιστρέφεται ο ρόλος του. Καρύδι κάσιους ναι..Μπραζίλ προσωπικά δε δίνω και αυτό γιατί ναι μεν έχει υψηλά ποσοστά σεληνίου (και άλλοι καρπόί έχουν όμως) αλλά επιπλέον σε αυτό το καρπό όπως και στο αράπικο φυστίκι βρίσκουν τοξικά στοιχεία για τους παππαγάλους μας (μυκοτοξίνες) που προκαλούν ερεθισμούς γαστρεντερικούς δερματικούς στοματικούς . Διάβαζα παλαιότερα για ιδιοκτήτες που οι παπαγάλοι τους κατανάλωναν εμφάνιζαν υψηλά τοξικά επίπεδα στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος.. Φοβάμαι και δεν δίνω…
Φυστίκι Αιγίνης,Καρύδια,αμύγδαλα,κ  σιους κρανμπεριζ,σταφίδες, νυφάδες βρώμη,λίγο κάρδαμο,κολοκυθόσπορο,λινα  ρόσπορο (με μέτρο) όλα μαζί ανακατεμένα ή άλλες φορές ξεχωριστά το κάθε ένα, όπως βολεύεται ο καθένας..και ηλιόσπορο γιατί τον έκοψες?Σε ελεγχόμενη/μετρήσιμη ποσότητα είναι θρεπτικότατος και απαραίτητος…
Πολύ αφασία φαίνεται ο Ρίκος  :Happy:

----------


## ggeorge

Ηλιοσπορους εχει η συσκευασμενη τροφη.
Να σαι καλα εριθακους.
Θα το κοψω και εγω τοτε

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα. Χθες πηγα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και μπακαλικο. Πηρα ολη τη λιστα σχεδον που εγραψε ο erithacus. Το μονο που εφαγε ηταν το μαυρο ρυζι και την κινοα. Βρασμενα και τα δυο μαζι. Ολα τα αλλα ουτε που τα πλησιασε. Οτι χορταρικο πρασινο του εβαλα, μαυροματικα, φακες (ωμα ολα αυτα) μου τα πεταγε στα μουτρα νευριασμενος (κυριολεκτικα). 
Γλυκοπατατα επισης. 
Θα δοκιμασω να τα βρασω ολα αυτα μπας και....
Επισης εκανα το κολπο που διαβασα σε αλλο μηνυμα με το ανακατεμα και το μουλτι με αυγο κλπ. Τιποτα παλι....

Κατα τα αλλα παμε καλα. Τις τελευταιες δυο μερες στις βολτες που κανει τον εβαλα πανω στον καναπε (ειχε και κουβερτες απαλες) και του αρεσε πολυ . Τον χαιδευα ενα τεταρτο συνεχομενα και ειχε λιωσει. Μαλιστα εβαλα και το χερι για πρωτη φορα στην κοιλια του. Επιασα και τα λιπακια του.... εχει αρχισει και την ομιλια εξω. Παλαιοτερα ηταν λιγο κουμπωμενος

Μια ερωτηση.
Ξυνεται παρα πολυ. Και σε στιγμες που δεν ειναι θεμα βαρεμαρας η αγχους. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει τιποτα ζωιφια και να τον τρωνε; υπαρχει καποιο ακινδυνο φαρμακο για ψεκασμα ή δε ξερω τι αλλο; να φερω παλι τον γιατρο να τον δει; με γυμνο ματι δε βλεπω κατι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο πολύ καλά τα νέα ανάμεσα στην σχέση σας !  :: 

Για το ξύσιμο δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάτι , πόσο καιρό έχει να κάνει μπάνιο ?

----------


## ggeorge

Προχθες εκανε...
Μια φορα τη βδομαδα οπως ειπε ο erithacus

----------


## Ariadni

Διάβασα ότι το πολύ ξύσιμο μπορεί να είναι από ψείρες ή κάποιο δερματικό αλλά δεν ξερω κάτι σίγουρα.. Ξύνεται τόσο πολύ που να μπορούσε να είναι κάτι τέτοιο? Εσύ παρατήρησες τίποτα περίεργο όπως το χάιδευες? Αν ξύνεται τόσο που να σε ανησυχεί μήπως όντως να το πήγαινες στο γιατρό.. Τι πατήθρες του έχεις?
Μπράβο πάντως που τα πάτε τόσο καλά! Χαίρομαι πολύ!  ::

----------


## ggeorge

Οχι δεν παρατηρησα κατι.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι παντα ξυνοταν. Απο μικρος. Αλλα μερικες φορες ξυνεται με μανια. Ξυλινες εχω. Τις κλασικες στρογγυλες. Και απο σκοινι εκτος κλουβιου. Εκει ανεβαινει λιγο λογω θεσης. Ισως να πρεπει να τις βαλω αλλου.
Ξυνοταν και οταν ειχε ερθει ο πτηνιατρος. Δεν μου ειπε κατι παντως για αυτο. Τον ειχε ψεκασει με καποιο σπρει μαλλον για να μη τσιμπιεται αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αλλα δε θυμαμαι τον λογο. Αν ειχε παντως καποιο ζωιφιο και μου το ελεγε θα το θυμομουν.

----------


## Ariadni

Γενικα παντως ξυνονται ολα καπως με μανια και μετα σταματανε! Το θεμα ειναι ποσο συχνα το κανει.. Αν μπορεσεις ριξε καμια ματια αναμεσα στα πουπουλα χωρις ομως να τον ενοχλησεις.. Θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο το γιατρο να δεις τι τον ειχε ψεκασει και γιατι;
Οι πατηθρες απο τι ξυλο ειναι; Ρωταω μηπως τον ενοχλει τιποτα απο το ξυλο..  Αλλα για να μη σου ειχε πει και κατι ο γιατρος δε θα ηταν κατι σοβαρο υποθετω..

----------


## ggeorge

Ναι μαλλον δε θα ειναι.
Οι πατιθρες ειναι αγορασμενες απο μεγαλο πετ σοπ. Ειναι μαλλον οξια υποθετω που ειναι φτηνο ξυλο. Ειναι οι κλασικες που εχουν ολα τα κλουβια που αγοραζουμε.

----------


## Ariadni

Οποτε λογικα ειναι ενταξει.. Δεν ξερω.. Παντως αν δεις οτι συνεχιζεται εντονα σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα μιλα με το γιατρο για σιγουρια!

----------


## erithacus

Έφαγε μάυρι ρύζι και κινόα να είσαι πολύ πολύ χαρούμενος ....Είσαι σε πάρα παρα παρα πολύ καλό δρόμο....
χορταρικά  δε πειράζει που δεν έφαγε....Στους δικούς μου για παράδειγμα για να  μάθουν να φάνε το λάχανο, κάθε ημέρα το σερβίρω...για μια εβδομάδα το  αγνοούσαν...αλλά ο επιμένων στο τέλος νικά...ότι δε τρώει σήμερα, εσύ θα  το σερβίρεις και αύριο και μεθαύριο και την επόμενη ημέρα...και θα δείς  ότι θα το φάει στο τέλος....

Διάβασα ότι του έβαλες τα όσπρια  ωμα? ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ αυτό (αν κατάλαβα καλά)...ειδικά τα ξερά όσπρια θα τα  βράζεις καλά...ποτέ ωμά θα τον στείλεις τον Ρίκο "ταξίδι"...Ευτυχώς που  στα "γύρισε" πίσω....

Τώρα για το ξύσιμο...εννοείται θα ξύνεται  πάρα πολύ όλα τα πτηνά ξύνονται πάρα πολύ και περιποιούνται το  πούπουλο....Αλλά για να είμαστε σίγουροι θέλω να παρατηρήσεις το εξής:  Τα περισσότερα πτηνά έχουν στο ύψος της ραχοκοκαλιάς  σκέψου (εκεί που  ξεκινά η ουρά) ένα μπιμπίκι το οποίο κάθε φορά το πιέζουν με το ράμφος  αυτό στη συνέχεια  ελευθερώνει λίγο λάδι το οποίο μαζεύουν γρήγορα  γρήγορα με το ράμφος και το απλώνουν σε όλο το πούπουλο...Αυτή η  διαδικασία που κάνουν δεν είναι "φαγωμάρα".... είναι το "βερνίκι"  αδιαβροχοποίησης που έχουν και απαιτεί πολύ ώρα (και πολύ λαδάκι) μέχρι  να το περάσουν όλο το κορμί ένα χέρι....Παρατήρησέ τον λοιπόν...κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ? βάζει  πρώτα το ράμφος στη ραχοκοκαλιά του (πλάτη προς ποπό)....πρέπει να το κάνει  πολλές φορές...και η κίνηση του εκεί πρέπει να είναι  πολύ γρήγορη....
Οι δικοί μου  όλη την ημέρα ξύνονται και περιποιούνται πούπουλο....και μόλις βαρεθούν  να ξύνονται μόνοι τους, ξύνει μετά ο ένας τον άλλον...

----------


## ggeorge

Α ωραια. Μπορει να κανει αυτο που λες. Θα το δω αυριο. 
Καλο βρασιμο λοιπον. Ευτυχως δεν τα εφαγε ωμα...
Το ρυζι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα του φαγητα. Του εβαζε ο πατερας οποτε ετρωγε αυτος. Αλλα το κλασσικο ασπρο.
Και θα επιμεινω με αυτα που δεν τρωει.
Το λαθος που κανει ο πατερας μαλλον ειναι οτι εχει συνεχεια φαγητο μεσα στα κουπακια. Οποτε δεν πειναει οταν του βαζουμε τα διαφορα. Απ' οτι καταλαβα μονο τα πελλετ εχεις μονιμα μεσα ε; ειναι ενα απο τα θεματα που ο πατερας φερνει αντιρρησεις...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γενικα περνανε πολυ ωρα να περιποιουνται το φτερωμα τους οι παπαγαλοι. Αμα θελεις ανεβασε καποιο βιντεο να δουμε ακριβως τι κανει

----------


## erithacus

> Α ωραια. Μπορει να κανει αυτο που λες. Θα το δω αυριο. 
> Καλο βρασιμο λοιπον. Ευτυχως δεν τα εφαγε ωμα...
> Το ρυζι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα του φαγητα. Του εβαζε ο πατερας οποτε ετρωγε αυτος. Αλλα το κλασσικο ασπρο.
> Και θα επιμεινω με αυτα που δεν τρωει.
> Το λαθος που κανει ο πατερας μαλλον ειναι οτι εχει συνεχεια φαγητο μεσα στα κουπακια. Οποτε δεν πειναει οταν του βαζουμε τα διαφορα. Απ' οτι καταλαβα μονο τα πελλετ εχεις μονιμα μεσα ε; ειναι ενα απο τα θεματα που ο πατερας φερνει αντιρρησεις...


Τον καταλαβαίνω να ξέρεις τον πατέρα...βλέπει αυτά τα "pellets" και  σκέφτεται "τι αηδίες τώρα ταϊζω το Ρίκο"...και θέλει να του βάλει  φρέσκια τροφή/ζωντανή να το φχαριστηθεί ο Ρίκος να φάει να χορτάσει, να  πιεί και μετά να πάει να την αράξει και να κάνει τα μποτέ του και να  ξύσει και το πούπουλο...Είναι μερακλής ο πατέρας και νοιώθω  Γιώργο....Προσπάθησε να μη του βάζεις λευκό ρύζι καθόλου...μάυρο μόνο...
ναι  εγώ έχω μόνιμα μια ταϊστρα με pellets αλλά και που την έχω τρώνε λίγο  (ελάχιστο) το πρωί με τον ήλιο (πριν σερβιριστούν οι πρασινάδες) και  μετά ξανατρώνε το απόγευμα λίγο πρίν το βραδυνό (αλλά και πάλι πλέον  τρώνε ελάχιστο)....όταν σερβίρονται μεσημεριανό τα pellets βγαίνουν από  την ταίστρα και πάνε στο stand τους έξω από το κλουβί...
Αφού του  έμαθες την κινόα μάθε του και τον γαύρο....πάρε γαύρο βράσε λίγο και  ανακάτεψέ τον (λιώσε τον ) μαζί με την κινόα ...Αν του μάθεις και το  γαύρο έχεις αλλάξει πίστα να ξέρεις Γιώργο για εμένα  :Happy: 
Μόλις μάθει  και το γαύρο με την κινόα, πρόσθεσε και καρότο (βρασμένο)...μετά  γλυκοπατάτα (βρασμένη)....Σε ότι μάθει να τρώει στο ίδιο πιάτο *σιγά σιγά* προσέθετε και άλλα πράγματα...και *σιγά σιγά* αφού τα μάθει όλα χώρισε τα σε ομάδες και δίνετα ξεχωριστά...

----------


## erithacus

> Γενικα περνανε πολυ ωρα να περιποιουνται το φτερωμα τους οι παπαγαλοι. Αμα θελεις ανεβασε καποιο βιντεο να δουμε ακριβως τι κανει


όλα τα φτερωτά πλάσματα (και ειδικά τα πετούμενα) φροντίζουν και περιποιούνται το πούπουλο...Δεν είναι "γνώρισμα" των παπαγάλων ειδικά....

----------


## ggeorge

Σημερα βρασαμε μαυροματικα, φακες και γλυκοπατατα.
Αδειασαμε το πιατο....

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Σημερα βρασαμε μαυροματικα, φακες και γλυκοπατατα.
> Αδειασαμε το πιατο....


Μπράβοοο Γιώργο !  :Youpi:  Τέλεια τέλεια !!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, από αυτά που γράφεις μέχρι στιγμής και από τα αποτελέσματα που ανακοινώνεις καταλαβαίνω 
1) Καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεσαι στο παππαγάλο
2) Ο Ρίκος σε γουστάρει και δε σε ανέχεται απλά
3) Το πονάς πολύ αυτό το ζωντανό κ νοιώθω φίλε...
έτσι έιναι γιατί αν έχεις μεγαλώσει κιόλας μαζί του είναι κυριολεκτικά σαν ο μικρός αδερφός (εμένα ο δικός μου ήταν ο μεγάλος αδελφός)....
Συγχαρητήρια Θερμότατα...Χαίρομαι πραγματικά.... εξασφαλίζεις στο Ρίκο και άλλα χρόνια πολλά.....Συνέχισε έτσι Γιώργο και μάθε του να τρώει τα πάντα...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα e. Χιλια ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια. 
Νομιζω οτι παμε καλα τωρα τελευταια. 
Το 3 σιγουρα ισχυει.  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

> Καλησπερα e. Χιλια ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια. 
> Νομιζω οτι παμε καλα τωρα τελευταια. 
> Το 3 σιγουρα ισχυει.


Όλα ισχύουν και όσο περισσότερο κερδίζεις την εμπιστο σύνη του τόσο περισσότερο θα "επικοινωνείτε" αρκεί να καταλαβαίνει ότι και εσύ τον "ακούς" και τον σέβεσαι...και μετά κάθε φορά που εσύ θα του προτείνεις να φάει ή/και να κάνει κάτι θα σκεφτεται ο Ρίκος ένα συννεφάκι από πάνω του με λέξεις: "κάτσε....για να το λεει και να επιμένει αυτός εδώ ο υπηρέτης που έχω...κάτι μπορεί να ξέρει παραπάνω...για να δούμε...."

----------


## Ariadni

Γιωργο αν εσυ δε νοιαζοσουν και δεν το αγαπουσες τοσο οσες συμβουλες και να σου εδινε ο erithacus δε θα υπηρχε εξελιξη! Ολο αυτο ειναι δικο σου κατορθωμα και πραγματικα σου αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια! Ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις σ ενα μωρο να τρωει ποσο μαλλον να αλλαξεις τη διατροφη ολοκληρη σ ενα παπαγαλο 30 χρονων! Πραγματικα μπραβο!

----------


## erithacus

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα....είναι εξωφρενικά και διαστροφικά εύκολη η κάθε "αλλαγη" που του περνάει Ο γιώργος...Σε τέτοιο βαθμό που νομίζω πως μας κοροιδεύει και είναι αυθεντία στους Ζακό και απλά checkarei και τις δικές μας "σκέψεις"  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Με το ξύσιμο τι έγινε τελικά?

----------


## ggeorge

α ναι ξεχασα. Κανει ΚΑΙ αυτο που λες. Βαζει την μυτη στο σημειο που λες και μετα ξυνεται αλλου. 
Αλλα οχι παντα. 
Πολλες φορες πιανει το φτερο απο τη βαση του και το μασουλαει απαλα μεχρι το τελος. Το τραβαει αλλα δε το βγαζει. 
Καποιες φορες ομως αφαιρει καποια. Αυτο με ανησυχει λιγακι

----------


## erithacus

Αφαιρεί αυτές τις κάποιες φορές όταν αλλάζει φτερώμα υποθέτω Γιώργο. Ποσο συχνά γίνεται αυτό; 


e.

----------


## erithacus

Επιπλέον πολλές φορές όταν γέρνει το κεφάλι προς τα πίσω και πιάνει απαλά απο τη φτερούγα ενα οδηγό  απο τη ρίζα μέχρι την άκρη αργά αργά και σε κοιτάει ταυτόχρονα, συνήθως ειναι ναζάκι και κάλεσμα να ασχοληθείς λίγο  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## ggeorge

πρεπει να το παρατηρήσω, αλλα νομιζω οτι το κανει πιο συχνα και οχι μονο οταν αλλαζει πτερωμα. 
Διαβασα οτι μπορει να είναι θεμα αγχους ή βαρεμαρας. Αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν είμαι εκει παιζουμε συνεχεια, δε δικαιολογείται. 
Εχει καποιες περιοχες που εκει δεν εχει πουπουλα. Κατω στην κοιλια και σε δυο σημεια κατω απο τα φτερα. Ειναι απο παλια προφανως (τον ειχαμε αφησει ενα εξαμηνο σε φιλους, λογω σοβαρων προβληματων με νοσοκομεια) αλλα θα ηθελα σιγα σιγα να βγαλει παλι φτερα.
Ο πτηνίατρος είχε πει οτι αν έχει το πρόβλημα πολυ καιρο θα είναι πιο δυσκολο να βγουν παλι

edit :    :Happy0196:    Μολις μιλησα με τον πατερα μου. Εχει φαει τα καλωδια της κεραιας της τηλεόρασης (στις βολτες που κανει στο πατωμα).
 Τον εκλεισε μεσα στο κλουβι για λιγο για να το αλλαξει. Δεν κλεινει το πλεγμα αλλα βαζει ενα κομματι χαρτονι απο πανω για να μη βγαινει. Ε... είναι παλι εξω. Εσκισε το χαρτονι και βγηκε... 
Πριν κανενα μηνα το μετακινουσε. Του εβαλε ενα βαρυ αντικειμενο για να μη μπορει. Ε... βρηκε αλλο τροπο... 
Πιο παλια (στο μικρο κλουβι) ανοιγε την πορτα που εμπαινε το πιατακι με το φαγητο. Πεταγε το κουπακι κατω και εβγαινε αφου μετα ανοιγε ευκολα η πορτα...
Πιστευω οτι και λουκετο να βαλουμε θα βρει το κλειδι.  :trash:

----------


## erithacus

Χαχαχχαχαχχαχχα μη βρει τροπο και κλειδώσει εσάς απέξω και σουλατσάρει μετα ελεύθερα εκείνος  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## ggeorge

:Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 

Φοβάμαι μη την πατησουμε και βγει καμια μερα που λειπουμε... Δε ξερω αν μπορει να μπει μονος του αν πεινασει....

η πλακα είναι οτι με τον πατερα μου κατεβαίνει κατευθείαν κατω (ειναι και ο λογος που τον βαζει μεσα στο κλουβι μερικες φορες). Με εμενα δεν κατεβαίνει ευκολα. Ισως γιατί παιζω συνεχεια μαζί του. Μολις φυγω για δυο λεπτα και παω σε άλλο δωματιο κατεβαίνει. Δεν πεταει σχεδον ποτε (μαλλον δυσκολευεται) αλλα κατεβαίνει απο μια σκαλα που του εχω φτιαξει με 6 κρικους απο σκοινια (το πουλανε ετοιμο σε pet shop, εχω αγορασει 2)   

Οπως εχω γραψει δυσκολευομαι να τον βαλω μεσα γιατί δεν μπορουμε να τον ανεβασουμε στο χερι μας. 
Οταν ειναι πανω στο κλουβι (εξω) τον δελεαζουμε με φαγητο για να μπει (το βραδυ) και να τον κλεισουμε. Αλλα δεν την παταει. Πολλες φορες κοιμαται εξω...
Οταν κατεβει κατω, υπαρχει το ταψακι. Ενω στο χερι δεν ανεβαίνει, με το που βαλουμε το ταψακι ανεβαίνει κατευθειαν πανω... Μετα τον παμε προς το κλουβι... 
Στον πατερα μου βαζοντας το χερι διπλα στο ταψι ανεβηκε. Σε εμενα οχι ακομα, αλλα δεν με δαγκωνει οταν το πλησιαζω πλεον (μονο στο ταψι, αν το πλησιασω αλλη ωρα, ορμαει για παιχνίδι) ... 

Αν καταφερουμε αυτο που κανεις εσυ... που του δινεις το χερι και ανεβαίνει θα καλυτερεψει πολυ η ζωη του. Τωρα φοβομαστε μηπως κατι δεν γίνει σωστα και δε μπορεσουμε να τον βαλουμε μεσα. Τωρα που είναι στον πατερα δεν τρεχει και τιποτα (συνταξιουχος είναι) αλλα οταν είχε ερθει στο σπιτι μου (ο πατερας μπαινοβγαίνει σε νοσοκομεία το τελευταίο διμηνο) είχα το αγχος γιατι πρωι πρωι φευγουμε για δουλεια. Ετσι με την πρωτη ευκαιρια νωρίς το απογευμα που εμπαινε για φαγητο αναγκαστικά τον εκλεινα, γιατι δεν ήξερα αν θα μπορουσα να τον ξαναβαλω...

Παντως παμε πολυ καλυτερα ... και αυτο οφείλεται και στο φορουμ αυτο και φυσικα σε εσενα...

----------


## erithacus

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ξέρει ότι με εσένα στο δωμάτιο θα περάσει κάποια ώρα και θα πας στο τέλος να τον "τσιγκλίζεις" και δεν ειναι "fan" των χαδιων. Ο πατέρας φαντάζομαι δεν τον ενοχλεί ιςως ειναι πιο ήπιος μαζί του, και του αρέσει περισσότερο του Ρικου αυτός "κώδικας". Αυτό με το χέρι λύνεται εύκολα Γιώργο. Ξεδιάλυνε απο τη συσκευασμένη τροφή όλους τους λιοσπορους και κάνε του εκβιασμό..μόλις ανεβεί στο χέρι δώσε ενα λιοσπορο και Άφησε τον πίσω στο κλουβί και ξαναδώσε λιοσπορο. 5 Λέπτα δουλειά ειναι Γιώργο αυτό. 


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ειναι μεγαλος κατεργαρης τελικα! Χαχαχα αμα θελει να βγει εξω τελειωσε δεν τον σταματαει τιποτα!!   Προσοχη ομως με τα καλωδια γιατι πλακα πλακα ειναι επικινδυνο.. Αν του ειχες κι αλλα πραγματα στο πατωμα να μασουλαει;
Να ρωτησω τωρα και κατι αλλο.. Με το πεταγμα του μπορει να γινει κατι να βελτιωθει και να πεταει λιγο; Θα του κανει καλο στην καρδουλα του.. Θα μπορουσε αφου μαθει να πηγαινει στο χερι του να τον δελεασει με τον ηλιοσπορο παλι να πεταει λιγο λιγο καθε μερα;

----------


## erithacus

Μου κάνει κ εμένα εντύπωση που δε θέλει ο Ρικος να πετάει. Και βλέπω αυτές τις κόκκινες βούλες που έχει στη καρινα κ υποψιάζομαι ότι ειναι πολυ γερό πουλί. Δε γίνεται να μη πετάει αυτός. Απο τους πιο ωραίους τιμνιχ που έχω δει Αριάδνη ειναι ο Ρικος


e.

----------


## ggeorge

παιδια ήταν κλεισμενος στο κλουβι τοσα χρόνια. Εχει ξεχασει να πεταει. Θα εχουν αδυνατησει και οι μυς... 
Δυστυχως ο πατέρας εχει κανει λαθη. Και εγω φυσικα που δεν επεμενα... 
Δυο τρεις φορες που πεταξε, απλα προσγειωθηκε πιο μαλακα. Σιγουρα δεν μπορει να παρει υψος. Απο ψηλα πηγε στο πατωμα

τα καλωδια εχουν ανεβει ολα ψηλα. Ευτυχως της κεραιας δεν εχει ρευμα...  Τωρα τρωει τη βιβλιοθηκη

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα δε θα σας αφησει κανενα επιπλο στο τελος! Καταρχην ειναι οντως πανεμορφος κι αυτες τις κοκκινες βουλιτσες δεν τις εχουν ολοι! 
Αν τον μαθεις να ανεβαινει στο χερι σου με τον ηλιοσπορο μετα θα μπορουσες να τον κανεις να πεταει λιγο λιγο να ξεμουδιαζει!
Θα μπορουσες ας πουμε να τον ακουμπας πανω στο κλουβι να του δειχνεις τον ηλιοσπορο, να απομακρυνεσαι λιγακι και να τον παρακινεις να ερθει.. Λεω εγω τωρα μια ιδεα.. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν θα ειναι τοσο ευκολο γιατι 30 χρονια εχει μαθει αλλιως αλλα μεχρι τωρα με τις αλλαγες τα εχεις παει περιφημα οποτε γιατι οχι;

----------


## erithacus

Ναι Γιώργο οπωσδήποτε πέταγμα..πουλί ειναι ο Ρικος



Πως σου φαίνεται η ιδέα να του κρέμασες κάτι τέτοιο ψηλά; 


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι το ιδιο που ο Βλαδιμηρος κανει τον ακροβατη;

----------


## ggeorge

Να το παρω αλλα πως θα πηγαινει εκει; μονο αν τον βαζω εγω. Αλλα θα φοβαται πιστευω να κατεβει
Και εγω θελω να πεταει. Να τον ταρακουναω οταν ειναι πανω στο ταψι; Χανει την ισορροπια του και "πεταει"προς τα κατω. Αλλα φοβαται πιστευω ετσι. Τον λυπαμαι. Εγινε δυο φορες καταλαθος και προσγειωθηκε στον καναπε που ηταν στο ενα μετρο

----------


## erithacus

Τα πουλιά απολαμβάνουν θέα 180 μοιρών. Απο μόνα τους στο υψηλότερο σημείο θα διαλέξουν να πάνε. Δε παίζει να μην σκαρφαλώσει. Και κάθε φορά που θα θέλει να φάει κάτι θα κατεβαίνει....μια δυο τρεις με τα πόδια, θαναγκαστει. Ναι το ίδιο έχω κ γω... Το αγαπημένο τους ειναι 


e.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οι κοκκινες βουλες δειχνουν κατι; Ειναι σαν τις μεταλλαξεις που εχουν τα κοκατιλ; Υπαρχουν και στα δυο ειδη των african grey?

----------


## Ariadni

> Οι κοκκινες βουλες δειχνουν κατι; Ειναι σαν τις μεταλλαξεις που εχουν τα κοκατιλ; Υπαρχουν και στα δυο ειδη των african grey?


Αλεξανδρε ναι καπως ετσι! Υπαρχουν διαφορες φυσικες και τεχνητες χρωματικες μεταλλαξεις! Αυτες που παρουσιαζουν κοκκινα στιγματα ειναι τεχνητες απ οτι εχω διαβασει.. Ο Ρικος εχει μερικες βουλιτσες στην κοιλιτσα του αλλα ειναι λιγες σε σχεση με τις μεταλλαξεις που εχω δει και δεν ξερω πώς εχουν προκυψει..
Γιωργο μηπως γνωριζεις να μας πεις;

----------


## ggeorge

Δυστυχως οχι.
Να πω την αληθεια νομιζω οτι μικρος δεν ειχε. Ισως να μην τις ειχα προσεξει;

Erithacus Μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει. Αν του αγορασω αυτο που λες πως θα ανεβαινει πανω; μονο αν τον ανεβαζω εγω. Μηπως υπαρχει κατι αλλο που τα εννωνω; καποιο σκοινι; στο βιντεο το σκοτεινο που εχεις ανεβασει υπαρχει σκοινι. Αυτο λες να κανω;

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι λεει χαρακτηριστικα που εμφανιζονται κατα την ενηλικιωση οποτε πολυ πιθανο να μην τα ειχε οταν ηταν μικρο..

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, με ένα Swing και κάθεται ψηλά όποτε θέλει ο παππαγαλος (εσκεμμένα πάντα) και κάνει και κούνια.. αν το κρεμάσεις από οροφή (όπως εγώ) μπορείς να βάλεις το κλυβί του ακριβώς από κάτω και θα σκαρφαλώνει μόνος του θα δείς εκεί πάνω...Το πρόβλημα κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη έχοντας έναν παππαγάλο σε ένα διαμέρισμα είναι ότι συνήθως οι ιδιοκτήτες δεν του έχουν μέρη σε ψηλά σημεία του σπιτιού στα οποία μπορεί να πετάξει και να πάει να αράξει....Συνήθως οι περσσότεροι βάζουν ένα κλουβί ή/και ένα stand τα οποία είναι και τα δύο σε "χαμηλό" ύψος....όμως θα δείς οτι γενικά απολαμβάνει πολύ περισσότερο τα "στέκια" αυτά που είναι τοποθετημένα σε "μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο" στο σπίτι..Επιπλέον αν τρομάξει ή οτιδήποτε θα δείς ότι είναι το πρώτο σημείο στο οποίο θα πάει και θα κάτσει (εφόσον απογειώνεται μετην πτήση) νοιώθει ασφελέστερο είναι πιο άνετο...Σου προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θεωρώ οτι θα πάει σίγουρα και ακριβώς επειδή είναι Swing, προκειμένου να ισοροπεί και να κατεβαίνει από τη μία ΄'ακρη" στην άλλη θα χρησιμοποιεί τις φτερούγες του και σιγά σιγά θα δείς ότι και θα πετάει προς αυτό αλλά και από αυτό...
το σχοινάκι που κρέμεται στο δικό μου είναι το χάρτινο σχοινί που έχει και το δένεις για να μη γλυστράει στο πλαστικό....Στο Video απλά το άφησα λάσκα και κρέμεται γιατι ειδικά ο αρσενικός το απολαμβάνει...πηδάει κυριολεκτικά στο κενό και το πιάνει με τα νύχια και κρέμεται πέρα δώθε ανάποδα...είναι το αγαπημένο τους στέκι μπορούν να κάτσουν όλη μέρα εκει πάνω και αν τρομάξουν από εναν απότομο δυνατό ήχο θα πάνε κατευθείαν εκει

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο το έγινε; Βρήκες τίποτα ενδιαφέρον για το Ρικο;


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα. Αυτο το site ειναι ο παραδεισος του παπαγαλου...
Λεω να τους στειλω το ρικο να διαλεξει   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Θελει μελετη η οποια θα γινει απο δευτερα....

Θα ανεβασω καποιες φωτογραφιες οταν παω σπιτι να δειτε τι εχω αγορασει κατα καιρους για να μου πεις τη γνωμη σου. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν τα χρησιμοποιει... 
Και σε παιχνιδια με κρυμμενο φαγητο και σε βασεις για να καθεται. 
Μονο με κατι μπαλες επαιξε για δυο μερες γιατι μετα δεν υπηρχαν. Τις εφαγε.
Ειχα αγορασει απο ενα αυστραλιανο site.

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο πραγματικά έχει πολλά πράγματα εκεί. Εγώ λόγω μεταφορικών μαζεύω μεγάλη παραγγελία κάθε φορά ( 3 φορές το χρόνο περίπου πελατακι). Τροφή palm oil ,καρπούς φοίνικα, κανένα foraging toy τέτοια πράγματα. Συμφωνώ θέλει μελέτη γιατι έχω αγοράσει κατα καιρούς και  μ@@@@ιες 


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Διαβαζω στο ενα θεμα το χαμογελαστο ζακουδακι, στο αλλο για το κοριτσι που θελει χαδια....

Ο δικος μου αντιγραφει τον Τ-REX. 

Εδω παιζουμε. Η καλυτερη του ειναι να κυνηγαει τα παπουτσια μου...
Τον πειραζω και λιγο....

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχαχαχα τον Τ-REX!! Τελειος!! Κι αλλο κουκλι! Παρα πολυ καλα φαινεται! Πιο χαλαρος πιο ανετος!! Μπραβο μπραβο!

----------


## Esmi

Μην γελάσετε με αυτό που θα πω αλλά φαίνεται η εμπειρία στο μάτι αυτού του παπαγάλου, εννοώ φαίνεται ότι είναι μεγάλος!!Είναι ένα κουκλί!!

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, πώς καταλήγει στο πάτωμα ο Ρίκος? Γίνεται συχνά αυτό? Με τι σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που λέγαμε?τι γίνεται? έχετε έρθει πιο κοντά?

----------


## ggeorge

Ο ρικος κατεβαινει μονος του στο πατωμα. Εχει βρει παιχνιδι να μου παιζει με κατι ξυλα που ειναι κατω απο ενα κρεβατι καναπε. Τα σπαει κομματια. Δεν τα τρωει. Του αρεσει πολυ . Δεν μπορει να πεταξει δυστυχως. Οποτε γυροφερνει περπατωντας...
Δεν μπορω να πηγαινω καθε μερα δυστυχως οποτε δεν εχουμε μεγαλη προοδο. Με τον πατερα μου ομως τα παει τελεια.
Πλεον το κλουβι ειναι ανοικτο συνεχεια. Κοιμαται οπου θελει. Πολλες φορες πανω καποιες φορες μεσα. 
Κατεβαινει για τις βολτες του και οταν βαρεθει παει στον πατερα μου για να τον ανεβασει πανω. Μαλλον δε μπορει να ανεβει μονος του. 
Μολις γυρισα απο εκει
Τον εκανα μπανακι.

Δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση.

----------


## erithacus

Είναι Γιώργο το ξέρω αλλά θέλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια...στο πάτωμα που τον κυνηγάς με το χέρι από πάνω τσιτώνει ο Ρίκος...παιζει μεν αλλά φοβάται εύκολα... εσύ πρέπει να τον κάνεις να μη φοβάται..πρέπει να τον πλησιάζεις και να ηρεμεί...Πρέπει να δουλέψεις τη σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που λέγαμε αλλιώς θα είσαι μόνιμα με το παράπονο...αλλά και πάλι καταλαβαίνω με ένα φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα γίνεται από μόνο του δυσκολότερο...

----------


## ggeorge

Ναι καταλαβα τι λες. Συνηθως στο πατωμα δεν τον τσιγκλαω. Τη μερα του βιντεο ηταν πολυ παιχνιδιαρης . Μου ετρωγε τα παπουτσια και με κυνηγαγε συνεχεια γιαυτο και τον παιδεψα λιγο. 
Συνηθως προσπαθω για ηρεμα χαδια οταν ειναι στο κλουβι ελευθερος ομως στο πανω μερος...

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Ειμαστε στο χωριο τωρα και μαλλον περναμε καλυτερα...
Ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος περα απο τα αρπαχτικα που εχουμε το νου μας...
Το κλουβι ειναι το μικρο για το αυτοκινητο αλλα ειναι μονιμως ανοικτο

----------


## erithacus

Αυτα ειναι ελεύθερος στη  φυςη μια χαρα την περναει ο Ρικος. Μπράβο Γιωργο  :Happy:  
Τη ζέστη πρόσεχε Μονο  :Happy: 
Ακομα δε χωράει το μυαλό μ οτι εχει φτερούγες κ δεν πετάει το χαζοπουλο. Εςυ τον ανεβάζεις εκει απάνω; Πως κατεβαίνει μετα; Με εσάς τους δυο τι γίνεται; Έχεις καιρό να μας γράψεις  :sad:  


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα.
Μια φορα δοκιμασε να πεταξει. Εκανε πεντε εξι μετρα. Ουσιαστικα απο το πανω μερος του κλουβιου κατεβηκε κατω. 
Στο δεντρο μονος του ανεβηκε μονος του κατεβηκε παλι στο κλουβι. Το κλουβι ειναι απο κατω και υπαρχει κλαδι διπλα του. 
Με εμας τα ιδια. Δεν τον βλεπω οσο θα ηθελα. Με τον πατερα μου τα πανε πιο καλα.

----------


## erithacus

Σιγα σιγα λοιπόν.. Τον προσεχείς πολυ και του έχεις αδυναμία κ φαίνεται  :Happy: 
 Ειναι καταπληκτικά ζωντανά ρε Γιωργο. Η δικιά μ έχει ξεδιπλωθεί σχεδόν η προσωπικότητα της  κ εχω λιώσει μαζι της. Άστα να πανε  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## xrisam

Μα τι γλυκά που είναι μέσα στις φυλλωσιές!! Πρέπει το απολαμβάνει! !!

Προσοχή στις γάτες και τα αρπακτικά. Πάντα παρεούλα σας! :winky:

----------


## ggeorge

Ενα βιντεο απο το καλοκαιρι. Ειναι τραβηγμενο απο παιδακι 5 χρονων γι' αυτο και ειναι κουνημενο και καθετο

https://youtu.be/_LCKXJ2TQdg

Σημερα καναμε ηλιοθεραπεια το απογευμα που δεν εκανε κρυο αλλα δεν ειχε και πολυ ηλιο.






Τις τελευταιες μερες παμε καλυτερα. Ειναι στο σπιτι μου λογω νοσοκομειου του πατερα (τη γλυτωσαμε ευτυχως, βγηκε προχθες,αλλα θα τον κρατησω λιγο μεχρι να ανακαμψει)
Το απογευμα παιζουμε λιγακι. Με στεναχωρει που μεχρι το μεσημερι ειναι μονος του λογω εργασιας. Ειχε συνηθησει παρεα ολη τη μερα. Του βαζω ραδιο του εχω παρει παιχνιδια αλλα νομιζω οτι βαριεται. Ειναι 24ωρες εκτος κλουβιου

----------


## Soulaki

Πανέμορφος ειναι.....

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, την ψυχουλα! 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον πατέρα σου ! Περαστικά του και σιδερένιος!

----------


## binary

Ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια, να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω είναι πολύ ομορφος!!!Τέλειο γκρίζακι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο είναι πολύ όμορφος και εντυπωσιακός ο Timneh σου. Νομίζω είναι ο μοναδικός στο φόρουμ... την τιμητική τους έχουν οι Congo. Και τα διάσπαρτα κόκκινα φτεράκια του είναι τέλεια. Να τον χαίρεσαι.

Στο βίντεο πρόσεξε την πικροδάφνη μην την δαγκώσει ή την φάει, συγκαταλέγεται στα επικίνδυνα φυτά.

Οι φωτογραφίες που τράβηξες είναι πανέμορφες... ό,τι πρέπει για τον επόμενο διαγωνισμό. Εύχομαι περαστικά στον πατέρα σου και σιδερένιος!

----------


## ggeorge

Σας ευχαριστω ολους. Να στε καλα.

Ευθυμη  το ειχα υποψιαστει αυτο λογω του γαλακτος που βγαζει (μπορει να μην εχει σχεση) αλλα ειδα οτι δεν το μασαγε. Εκοβε τα φυλλα βεβαια αλλα μεχρι εκει. Δεν ηταν στο σχεδιο να βγει βολτα.   για σκια τον ειχαμε εκει και αρχισε τις τσαρκες
Φυσικα την επομενη φορα (το πασχα μαλλον) θα υπαρχει πιο αυστηρη επιβλεψη.
Σε ευχαριστω για την επισημανση

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως έχεις δει όλοι μας λατρεύουμε τους African Grey. Είναι κόλλημα οι άτιμοι!  :Love0020: 

Σε αυτό το άρθρο μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα ασφαλή και απαγορευμένα ξύλα: Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά. Μπορείς να του δίνεις που και που να μασουλά ξύλα με φύλλα ελιάς η ευκαλύπτου. Σίγουρα θα του αρέσουν απλά να μην είναι από περιοχή κοντά σε κεντρικό δρόμο (καλύτερα να προχωρήσεις μέσα στο χωράφι/κτήμα) και να μην είναι ραντισμένα. Το τελευταίο είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό.

----------


## ggeorge

Αααα αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Θα το βρει σαν παιχνιδι. Πολυ ωραια.

----------


## xrisam

Γλύκας είναι!!! Περιμένουμε και άλλο υλικό!!
Όλα καλά να σας πάνε.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κούκλος κούκλος ο ζουζούνος !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο πραγματικά ειναι πανέμορφος  :Happy:  εύχομαι να ειναι καλύτερα ο πατέρας κ να τον χαίρεστε  :Happy: . 
(Ακομα δεν εχω ξεπεράσει πάντως οτι δε θελει με τιποτα να πετάξει το χαζοπουλο)  


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Ναι παμε καλυτερα με τον πατερα. Ο παπαγαλος ειναι μονιμα εκει πλεον. 
Τι να πω... Βαριεται μαλλον ο χοντρος.

----------


## christos78

Καλησπερα.Προσπαθησε να τον εχεις στο χερι σου κ να δοκιμαζεις να τον πεταξεις oλογικα θα κουναει τα φτερα του κ θα λαχανιαζει -να κανεις αυτο για να φτιαξει το αναπνευστικο του και να ξεπιαστει κιολας.Αυτα εγω εχω τον congo εδω και 13 χρονια τον ειχα παρει μωρο.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Οταν θελει να σκαρφαλώσει κάπου δε χρησιμοποιεί τις φτερούγες; Για να ισορροπήσει κάπου; Παλι δεν;


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Χρηστο δεν εχουμε τοσο .... οικιοτητα...  
Τα φτερα τα χτυπαει δυνατα για να ξεπιαστει αφου με τη μυτη πιαστει απο καπου.
 Για ισορροπια επισης τα χρησιμοποιει 
Εχει πεταξει 5-10 φορες απο το κλουβι προς το πατωμα αλλα δεν ηταν ακριβως πεταγμα. Δε μπορει να κρατηθει στον αερα. Εκανε τις βολτες του στο σπιτι. Βαρεθηκε μαλλον και σταματησε

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Καιρο εχω να γραψω οποτε ας κανω μια ενημερωση.....

Ο ρικος τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι μαζι μου. Ο πατερας πηγε στο χωριο αλλα δυσκολευεται να βαζει και να βγαζει το κλουβι απο το σπιτι. Πηγαμε και εμεις 3 μερες στο χωριο και μαλλον του αρεσε πολυ. Ειναι μονιμως εκτος κλουβιου. 24 ωρες το 24 ωρο. Τωρα γυρισαμε στην αθηνα.
Αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι λογω δουλειας ο παπαγαλος θα ειναι μονος του πολλες ωρες. Το απογευμα που γυρναω ασχολουμαι λιγο μαζι του αλλα μετα απο λιγο βραδιαζει. Δυστυχως αυτο το προβλημα θα υπαρχει πλεον σχεδον μονιμα. 
Αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που θελω τον ρικο στον πατερα μου. Βεβαια και αυτος πλεον δεν ασχολειται μαζι του...

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την ηλιοθεραπεια του στην αθηνα

Στην τελευταια ειναι στο χωριο. Κανει εξερευνηση αλλα ποτε δε λεει οχι σε ενα μεζε...


Επισης να πω οτι αποκτησαμε χομπι. Χαλαμε τις πατιθρες μας. Καθε τρεις μερες θελουμε καινουρια. Κοιταξτε χαλι.... Το βιντεο ειναι με ζουμ γι' αυτο και ειναι κακης ποιοτητας

----------


## jk21

με ανησυχει λιγο αν το σχοινι που μαδα , το καταπινει ..... θα εχεις προβληματα !!!

ειναι πανεμορφος και ευχομαι ετσι να συνεχισει και να μην επηρεαστει (αν και δυσκολο ) απο τις αλλαγες στην καθημερνοτητα του

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. Οχι δεν το καταπινει. Το εχω ελεγξει προσεχτικα πολλες φορες
Δειτε το χάλι στο βιντεο οταν παω με την καμερα κατω....

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο αν και κολλημένος με τα κονγκο αυτος εδω ειναι πραγματικά πολυ όμορφος κ μεγαλόσωμος   :Happy:  
Εάν ο χωρισμός με το πατέρα ειναι μονόδρομος και παλι δε θεωρώ πως ο δικός σου θα ξεκινουςε ποτε πτεροφαγεια. Ειναι ανεξάρτητο ζωντανο ο Ρικος. Τα εχει τακτοππιημενα στο κεφαλάκι του μια Χαρα. Επιπλέον σε αυτη την ηλικία ειναι δυςκολο κ σπάνιο να ξεκινήσει πτεροφαγεια (εάν αυτο σε αγχώνει). 
Με τις πατηθρες αυτες ειναι χαρακτηριστικο και εμμονή δυςτυχως να τις ξεπαστρέψουν... Το χειμώνα  με πολλα κρύα προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ εςτω μια να υπαρχει απλα κ μονο επειδή ειναι ζεστές ( τις τρωνε αςταματητα σε δυο μερες) . Απο Φλεβάρη ομως  κ μετα μπορείς να μην ξαναβάλεις...

Σε γνωστή αλυσίδα με είδη κήπου εχουν κάτι δίμετρες βέργες ξύλινες. Μπορείς να πάρεις  2 ας πούμε τέτοιες....εχει φ28  κ φ32 ( την 28αρα ειδικά θα την λατρέψει) στις κόβουν εκει μπαμ πας οςο τους πεις πας σπιτι τις χαράζεις τις τοποθετείς κ ξεχνάς τις σχοινενιες. Ομως για Δεκέμβρη Γενάρη θα χρειάζεσαι λιγες σχοινενιες κ ας τις τρωει. Τι να κανουμε. Παπαγαλοκολλημα ειναι αυτο 


e.

----------


## jk21

εννοεις καποια ροζ σημεια; δεν το ειχα  προσεξει ... μαλλον ξεκινησε μαδημα .Ισως το εχεις ξαναναφερει αλλα δεν εχω παρακολουθησει ολο το θεμα σου παλιοτερα ...

----------


## ggeorge

Τα ροζ σημεια ειναι φτερωμα ροζ. Ειχε γραψει ο εριθακους οτι ειναι σημαδια ενηλικιωσης....

 Τις πατιθρες αυτες τις παιρνω επειδη σκεφτηκα οτι θα ειναι πιο μαλακες για τα ποδια. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει το κρυο αλλα ειναι λογικοτατο...
Επισης τις βαζω γιατι μπορουν και λυγιζουν οποτε μεγαλωνω το χωρο βολτας του. Τις βαζω εκτος του κυριως ογκου του κλουβιου

Ενταξει τρια ευρω ειναι χαλαλι του...

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο γερό πουλι ειναι για εμένα ο Ρικος και λογικά αυτο σ είχα γράψει. Τα ροζ αυτα πούπουλα φιλε μου ειναι red factor. Ειναι πολυ δυνατο πουλι ο Ρικος και εχει το γονίδιο για κόκκινο απόγονο. Συνήθως αυτα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ πολυ γερά πουλια. Δε ξέρω γιατι τα κανει ετςι η φυςη. Και το κόστος τοςο στον φορέα οσο και στους απογόνους του ειναι παντα υψηλότερο  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## jk21

> Δειτε το χάλι στο βιντεο οταν παω με την καμερα κατω....


Τι εννοουσες δηλαδη εδω και το  νου μου πηγε στο κακο ;  :Happy:

----------


## ggeorge

Ειναι γεματο το πατωμα απο κλωστες. Ειναι κακη η ποιοτητα του βιντεο και δε φαινεται καλα.

----------


## ggeorge

Για τα κοκκινα σημαδια η αριαδνη το ειχε γραψει τελικα. Πρεπει να ισχυει γιατι μικρος δεν τα ειχε.

 Μακαρι να ειναι σημαδι υγειας και δυναμης. Γιατι παμε για τα 35...

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο τπν εχεις γλωσσοφαει το φουκαρά με την ηλικία. Ο Μακαρίτης ο δικός μ έφτασε 45 και δεν πέθανε απο γηρατειά αλλα απο εναν καύσωνα στο νησί μια συγκεκριμένη χρονια.  Δεν άντεξε η καρδιά τ κ έσκασε. Αν τον είχαν μεςα στο σπιτι ακομα θα τον είχα. Εχει πολλα χρονια ο φουκαράς ακομα να ζήσει. Μπορει κ αλλα τοςα!!!!! Αμάν!!!!!!  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## ggeorge



----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας.

Δυστυχως ηρθε η ωρα που φοβομουνα. Υστερα απο 35 περιπου χρονια αποχωριζομαστε. Ο Ρικος εφυγε απο τη ζωη προχθες το πρωι.

Το βραδυ δεν ζητησε απο τον πατερα μου φαγητο (παντα οταν τον εβλεπε να τρωει του ελεγε ελα ρε). Ηταν ησυχος μεσα στο κλουβι του.

Το πρωι τον βρηκε ο πατερας μου νεκρο. 

Μου ειπε οτι απο το απογευμα δεν φαινοταν καλα. Δε προλαβαμε να φωναξουμε ουτε κτηνιατρο.


Θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα για να χαρισω καποια πραγματα. Δε θα ηθελα να τα πουλησω.


Δε μπορω να γραψω περισσοτερα αυτη τη στιγμη

Σας ευχαριστω για ολα!

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Γιωργο ...

Αυτα τα πλασματα , δενονται με τους ανθρωπους και κεινοι με αυτα ... 

Να ζησετε και συ και ο πατερας σου , να διηγιεστε τις ομορφες στιγμες που ζησατε μαζι του

----------


## Nenkeren

Κριμα κριμα,κουραγιο και υγεια σε εσάς,σίγουρα έζησε μια γεμάτη ζωη με φροντίδα κι αγάπη!

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο λυπάμαι ειλικρινά πολυ. Δυςτυχως Γύρισε ο χρόνος πιςω κ θυμήθηκα τον δικο μου φιλε. Σε καταλαβαίνω ειναι τεραςτια απώλεια δυςτυχως σε αιχμαλωτίζουν για παντα αυτα τα ζωντανα  :sad:   εύχομαι να τον θυμαςαι με χαμόγελο στα χείλη παντα  :sad:  

Οσο για τα πράγματα που θες να χαρίσεις θα σ πρότεινα να τα κρατησεις. Βάλτα σε μια αποθήκη. Ο δικός μ φιλε έφυγε κ πέταξα ολα τ τα πράγματα σχεδον. Κράτησα ομως την αλυσίδα του κ το σταντ. Δεν ηθελα αλλο τέτοιο παπαγάλο ξανα αλλα μεςα μ ήξερα οτι θα παρω παλι. Περνούσαν τα χρονια κ καθε φορα π ανέβαινα στη ταρατσα έβλεπα το σταντ κ με ετρωγε φιλε. Τη συνεχεια την ξερεις. Οχι ένας αλλα 2 ήρθαν μετα  :Happy:  
Θρηνηςε τον του αξιζει ειμαι βέβαιος αλλα Δεν θα αντέξεις πολυ καιρο Γιωργο ειναι σαγηνευτικά πλαςματα  :winky:  ακουςε με κ φύλαξε ολα του  τα πράγματα Γιώργο, δε θα το μετανοιωςεις, θα δεις  :winky: 



e.

----------


## Μπία

Το πρώτο πράγμα που ένιωσα όταν διάβασα για τον Ρίκο ήταν θλίψη και πόνος.Το να έχεις ένα ζώο τόσα πολλά χρόνια είναι σα να χάνεις ένα πολύ οικείο σου άνθρωπο.Το δέσιμο με τα ζώα και δη τους παπαγάλους είναι πάρα πολύ ισχυρό.Στην τελική είναι που μιλάει και τη γλώσσα μας ,δεν είναι λίγο αυτό.
Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα,μην δώσεις τα παραγματάκια του.Είναι σαν να απαρνιέσαι ότι κάποτε υπήρξε και σου έκανε συντροφιά.Η πρώτη βεβιασμένη κίνηση είναι αυτή που αναφέρεις.άφησε να περάσει λόγος καιρός,να σβήσει ο δυνατός πόνος και μετά θα δεις πως αυτά τα πράγματα θα σου δίνουν ψήγματα χαράς και ποιός ξέρει ίσως κάποιο άλλο πουλί θα βρει ζεστασιά και αγάπη κοντά σας.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα, τόσο όμορφο πουλί, να χαθεί.......σε αυτες τις περιπτώσεις, δεν υπάρχουν λόγια παρηγοριάς.....

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα, λυπάμαι πολύ. Πολλά χρόνια, πολλές αναμνήσεις να σε συντροφεύουν. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ggeorge

Σας ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση. 
Ακομα δε μπορω να το χωνεψω. Μπαινω στο σπιτι του πατερα μου και παω να τον χαιδεψω ασυναισθητα.

Αυτη τη στιγμη δε μπορω να σκεφτω οτι θα αποκτησω αλλο φιλαρακι.
Ας παρει τα πραγματα καποιος που τα εχει αναγκη. 
Αν αυτο αλλαξει τα αγοραζω παλι. Ετσι και αλλιως θα χρειαστει και καινουριο κλουβι μεγαλυτερο. Ο ρικος ηταν ειδικη περιπτωση (24/24 εκτος κλουβιου)

Σας ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## erithacus

Αν σε βοηθάει ετςι, ας ειναι ετςι λοιπόν. Εμενα φιλε το μακαρίτη τον Ότο, γεννήθηκα μεγάλωσα ενηλικιώθηκα κ τον είχα σαν αδερφάκι μ (μεγαλύτερο). Ολοι μας στο σπιτι κ πρώτοι κ καλύτεροι οι γεροι μ. Οταν έφυγε (45 Άρης πλεον) έσκασε βόμβα για όλους μας. Γεμιςα τύψεις που δεν ειμουν εκει έκλαιγα σαν μωρο παιδι..Πέταξα ολα τ τα πράγματα κράτησα την αλυςιδα του ( ηταν γέρος πια πολυ δεν τον είχα πια σε κλουβι) γιατι με αυτη την αλυςιδα τον πήγαινα στο νησί καθε καλοκαίρι στον ωμο μ σταμαξι στο καράβι παντού μαζι....Κρατηςα κ το σταντ του παρότι ηταν ξεχαρβαλιαςμενο γιατι καθε φορα το κοιτούσα κ ταξίδευα μαζι τ  :Happy:  
Ακομα τον συλλογίζομαι  ομως  :sad:  
Μεγαλη απώλεια δυςκολο να βλέπεις το σπιτι άδειο  :sad: . 

Οτι χρειαστείς εδω ειμαςτε Γιωργο  :winky: 


e.

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα, κρίμα το πουλάκι. Λυπάμαι πολύ. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια. Αυτά τα πλάσματα γίνονται μέρος της καθημερινότητας μας και της ζωής μας σε τέτοιο βαθμό που η αλλαγή αυτή είναι πολύ δύσκολη και θέλει χρόνο.

----------


## SUNNY

λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλεια σου, είναι πραγματικά σαν να χάνεις άνθρωπο :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω δεν το πιστεύω... Λυπάμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ.. Δεν έχω λόγια αλήθεια.. Δεν μπορώ να το φανταστω.. Λίγο που πάω να σκεφτώ πώς θα ήταν είναι πραγματικά τρομακτικο.. Το δέσιμο με αυτά τα πλάσματα ξεπερνάει τη λογική.. Αν δεν το ζήσεις απλά δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να πούμε που να το απαλυνει.. Ξέρω ότι θα ζει για πάντα μέσα σας και θα είναι πάντα κάτι πολύ ξεχωριστό για σας! Λυπάμαι πολύ πραγματικά.. 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kρiμα.....Λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------

